# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Klabax opinie

## uke

Klabax 
czy ktoś stosował na zapalenie zatok ten lek ?? czy jest on skuteczny ??

----------


## focus9

Lek skuteczny, stosowany jest w leczeniu zakażeń górnych dróg oddechowych, takich jak: zapalenie gardła, migdałków, zapalenie zatok, zakażenia dolnych dróg oddechowych (zapalenie oskrzeli, zapalenie płuc) oraz w leczeniu zakażeń skóry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam KLABAX i omal się nie udusiłam  , gdyż okazało się że jestem na niego uczulona (nigdy mi się to nie zdarzyło).Właśnie boli mnie tyłek od zastrzyków odczulających które musiałam dostać.Drodzy państwo uważajcie przy stosowaniu tego antybiotyku gdy boli WAS gardło , gdyż ja pomyliłam reakcję uczuleniową z bolącym migdałem dopiero gdy odczułam ,że moje gardło zmniejsza swoją objętość pobiegłam do lekarza i okazało się że mam obrzęk gardła , który nie minął po pierwszych dawkach zastrzków :dożylnego i domięśniowego na kolejny dzień zgłosiłam się znów do lekarza, gdyż w dalszym ciągu odczuwałam obrzęk gardła.Drodzy Państwo nigdy czegoś takiego nie doświadczyłam i nigdy nie myślałam że mnie to może spotkać , dlatego uważajcie i nie bagatylizujcie żadnych niporządanych objawów.POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od 3 dni stosuję klabax 500 na zapalenie krtani i gardła. po 4 godzinach od zarzycia pierwszej tabletki jednocześnie chciało mi sie wymiotować i sra**. ochydne uczucie. dziś (3 dzień) jestem słaby jakbym nie jadł kilka dni i trzesą mi się ręce o uczuciu silnego niepokoju nie mówiąc. jak mi do jutra nie minie idę do lekarza. Ostrzegam przed tym lekiem!!! Kilka antybiotyków w życiu zarzywałem i nie miałem żadnych problemów a po tym jest masakra.   
Opinia użytkownika "focus9" jest wyborna. Jakby ją żywcem z ulotko skopiować. ważne że ma kolejny post na koncie. Na pewno to jakiś rep albo przedstawiciel handlowy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja również od nie dawna bo od dwóch dni zażywam klabax.Również mam mdłości i przeczyściło mnie dwa razy.Zażywam ten lek na zatoki jestem ciekawa czy mi pomoże, bo męczę się już od świąt Bożego Narodzenia. Czytałam efekty uboczne i powiem szczerze, że jestem trochę zaniepokojona.W smaku ten lek jest ohydny, ale czy w działaniu też?Zobaczymy

----------


## Dancarina

Witam. Od wczoraj biore ten Klabax i oprocz mdlosci i bieganiem do ubikacji co chwile, mam gorzki posmak w ustach. Biore go na oskrzele, ale nie wiem czy mam to kontynuowac, skoro takie sa objawy. Jak mi radzicie?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również stosowałam klabax i nikomu nie polecam....miałam bóle brzucha, na początku biegunkę, nieprzyjemny posmak w ustach po wieczornym zażyciu, do tego stopnia, że budziłam się w nocy. Wybrałam go do końca, dziś rano ostatnia tabletka. Nie polecam i radzę brać inny

----------


## Adrian29

Ja biore go od 2 dni na ropną angine, od ponad 40 godzin nie zmrużyłem oka, caly czas jestem pobudzony, ale na chorobe skuteczny, po 4 tabletce pękł mi pierwszy ropień na migdałku, zeszło mnóstwo ropy, smierdzi paskudnie chemicznie. Oby pozostałe też pękły szybko bo się można wykończyć bez snu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę ten lek od 2 dni dawkę 500 bo tak zaleciła mi lekarka..jednak bardzo źle się po nim czuje i dziś wieczorem zmniejszyłam dawkę o połowę..więcej tego leku z pewnością nie zgodzę się brać.

----------


## glina

Zjadłem juz 7 tabletek, pozostało 7. Ciągły goszki smak w ustach, lekka biegunka choc moze byc spowodowana tym ze w pierwszy dzien choroby nie jadłem nic (nie biorac klabaxu). Wystepuja zaburzenia wechu, prawie nic nie czuc. Lek dziala dosyc szybko, ale przed zastosowaniem obowiązkowo nalezy przeczytac ulotke. Widzac po sobie zalecam obfite posilki, nie ograniczac tez plynow. Przyspiesza tez chyba przemiane materii, bo ciagle mi burczy w brzuchu :P . Lek ten dostalem na zapalenie gardla i tchawicy, przy nastepnej takiej chorobie raczej go nie bede stosowal. Biorac pod uwage jego skutecznosc warty zastosowania przy chorobach ciezszych do wyleczenia. CZYTAJCIE ULOTKE OD A DO Z !!!!! Lista objawow nieporzadanych jest dosyc dluga, z tego co widze po opiniach innych ludzi wystepuja one dosyc czesto. Mniej uciążliwe mozna zniesc, powazniejsze trzeba zglosic lekarzowi. Po zastosowaniu tego leku bede czytal wszystkie ulotki antybiotykow  :Smile:  bo mozna sobie narobic klopotow.

----------


## KrolowaMrozu

Niestety, musze potwierdzic to co pisza poprzednicy. Lek wywoluje bardzo niemile objawy, trzeba uwazac. Slyszalam juz od paru osób takie opinie.

----------


## kinga

Antybiotyk wykańcza.... wzięłam jedną tebletkę, po czym po 5 godzinach, wymiotuję, mam biegunkę i jest mi niedobrze... nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwuch dniach stosowania leku mam dosc muli strasznie ponim i ten  Ciągły goszki smak w ustach.ble odstawiam go,      grzegorz czuboni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, ja biorę ten lek od 4 dni. Dziś, według tego co powiedział mi lekarz w poniedziałek, powinno mi się zacząć poprawiać. Niestety od wczoraj mam stan podgorączkowy a nawet gorączkę w godzinach wieczornych, jestem wykończona i mam bóle mięśni i kości jak przy grypie. Dziś doszła też biegunka i mdłości, o gorzkim posmaku w ustach nie wspomnę... Lek miałam przepisany na zapalenie oskrzeli i zatok. Kaszlę nadal jak gruźlik a zatoki cały czas mam zawalone. zdecydowanie nie polecam tego leku.... 
Czytałam że ktoś po tym leku czuł się pobudzony. ja dla odmiany cały czas mogłabym spać :-)

lil_kate

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam ten lek od poniedziałku do piątku.. Katastrofa !! Bardzo bolał mnie po nim żołądek, nie czułam co jem, ciągle gorzki smak, biegunka, po prostu katastrofa..

----------


## Kuba007

Antybiotyk ten to klarytromycyna i należy do grupy makrolidów, które dają często objawy niepożadane. Dlatego ten lek nie jest lekiem pierwszego wyboru w powyższych schorzeniach. Ryzyko działań niepożadanych ze strony układu pokarmowego można zmniejszyć przez stosowanie probiotyku na czas terapii (np. Lacidofil, Linex Forte)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobrze, że trafiłam na to forum. Ja też biorę KLABAX (4 labletka) i po raz pierwszyt mam takie złe samopoczucie. Lek zaraz po połknięciu, przezkolejne 3-4- godziny czuć cały czas w ustach (totalna chemia), nie skutkuje żadna ilośc wypitych płynów. Bardzo boli brzuch, wydaje sie bardzo wzdęty, a biorę też lek osłonowy. No i tak jak piszecie do toalety też często chadzam. Nie znałam tego leku wcześniej, ale napewno nie pozwole go sobie juz przepisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę Klabax już 9 dzień na Anginę i początki zapalenia oskrzeli i muszę przyznać, że oprócz ciągłego gorzkiego posmaku w ustach, którego wprost nie da się pozbyć i po każdej tabletce jest silniejszy, to miałam okropne skurcze żołądka i jelit, nie mogłam prawie nic jeść bo myślałam że dostaje skrętu kiszek :/ wiec wzięłam nospe i przeszłam na dietę lekkostrawną, zero nabiału, wszystko gotowane tylko, i powiem że od razu poczułam ulgę. W tej chwili oprócz gorzkiego posmaku nie odczuwam żadnych dolegliwości  :Smile:  dodam może że biorę także Lacidofil który też dużo pomógł. A antybiotyk sam w sobie zadziałał na mnie praktycznie na drugi dzień  :Smile:

----------


## Kris

Witam ma takie same odczucia jak wszyscy. Z tym że jakoś nie czuje tego posmaku, o którym wszyscy piszą. Brzuch boli na całej swej powierzchni już pół godziny od połknięcia tabletki. Czuję, że moja wątroba, żołądek i reszta narządów nie skorzysta na terapii Klabaxem. Na moje zapalenie gardła i ropne migdały lek nie zadziałał niestety za pierwszym razem. Teraz zmagam się z nim po raz kolejny i zobaczymy co czas przyniesie. Polecam dużo kefirów i może jakiś dobry probiotyk. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam po dwóch dniach zażywania tego leku dostałem uczulenia na twarzy jakiś czerwonych plam, a poza tym to (kibelek), i niestety trzeba go będzie chyba odstawić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Od 4 dni przyjmuje ten nieszczęsny lek. Mam zaatakowane zatoki. Najpierw przez 2 tygodnie leczył mnie lekarz ogólny - co 3 dni przypisywał inne leki (żaden nie był antybiotykiem), dopiero po 2 tygodniach dał skierowanie do laryngologa. Ten kiedy zobaczył w jakim stanie mam gardło, uszy i nos (zapalenie zatok) przypisał klabax 500 - 2x dzienne. Objawy jak u większości wypowiadających się tu osób - bezsenność, zawroty głowy, klucie serce, okropny posmak w ustach + straszne osłabienie węchu i smaku - nie czuje już praktycznie nic. Do tego mam skoki temperatury - raz 35,8 raz ponad 37... Boli mnie brzuch, mdli mnie i nie mam ochoty na jedzenie. Wczoraj wieczorem stwierdziłam, że już dłużej tego nie wytrzymam i zmniejszyłam dawkę o połowę i dzięki temu przespałam spokojnie noc. Sama nie wiem czy w ogóle lek ten mi w jakiś sposób pomaga, bo osłabiona jestem strasznie. Białka całe czerwone. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Ogólnie lek mega silny i wywołujący sporo niepożądanych i niemiłych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam te opinie i aż włos mi sie głowie jeży co wy wypisujecie. To jeden z lepszych antybiotyków obok z tej samej serii klacidu czy fromilidu.
Ja mam na razie same pozytywne spostrzeżenia. W zeszłym roku brałem sumamed, który nic nie pomogł. @ miesiace miałem bardzo ostra infekcje oskrzeli. Brałem Klabax 500mg przez 14 dni. Żadnych działan ubocznych a infekcja została ładnie wyleczona. Obecnie tez jestem na klabaxie, bo znów infekcja górnych i dolnych dróg odechowych. Zionnat nie pomogł. Po 2 tabl. juz widać reakcje pozytywna. Tak więc ludzie nie czytajcie ulotek i sie nie nakręcajcie. Bóle brzucha po antybiotyku moga sie trafic każdemu. Nalezy brac leki osłonowe omeprazol bądz z typu controloc do tego lakcid badz podobne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj poszedlem z corka do lekarza .medyk stwierdzil zapalenie prawego pluca,zapisal Klabax,podalem raz ,po zazyciu leku corka dostala uczulenia w postaci pecherzy i pokrzywki na nogach ,posladkach i rekach oraz brak czucia w dloniach .z tresci ulotki wynika ze lek jest wysoce uczulajacy,czy nie ma w Polsce lekow sprawdzonych i w pelni bezpiecznych ,?czym kieruje sie lekarz w wyborze takiego leku,odpowiedz moze byc tylko jedna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę klabax 3ci dzień. ktoś wyżej pisał, że nie jadł pierwszy dzień przy zażywaniu, zatem powodzenia. mnie lekarz powiedział, że lek należy przyjmować podczas posiłku 2 razy dziennie. absolutnie nie należy łykać go bez jedzenia. 
polecam ten lek, bo naprawdę pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem ten antybiotyk na zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych i nie było żadnych skutków ubocznych w moim przypadku, takich jak opisywanych poniżej (?)
Działanie odczytuję jako bardzo pozytywne - przy okazji wykosił jeszcze pare innych wrednych bakterii np. w jamie ustnej. Wyleczył mi też przy okazji dziąsła. Należy pamiętać by koniecznie brać przy tym jakiś lek osłonowy.
Polecam ten lek. 
By nie wypisywać takich koszmarnych komentarzy jn. czytajcie ulotki dołączane do leku !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POpłakałam się ze smiechu czytając opis waszych skutków ubocznych (poza wyspką u dziecka - straszne). Wszystko wygląda na jeden wielki koszmar. Ciekawe czy mnie to dopadnie. Od wczoraj biore klabax na anginę. Muszę powiedzieć, że narazie po 2 dawkach poskutkował tym, że zbił ładnie goraczke. Wczoraj cały dzień miałam 40 stopni, co 5 godzin bralam panadole i półtora godziny schodziła temp. do 38. Umęczyłam się strasznie. U lekarza dostałam pyralgine, wieczorem wzięłam klabax,  przespałam całą noc i obudziłam się z temp. ok.38 więc jest nieźle. ALe gardło w ropie i boli. A kilka miesiecy temu miałam angine i wtedy dostałam DUOMOX, ten zadziałał na gardło i goraczke od razu, super, ale po 7 dniach wyszła mi masakryczna wysypka, swędziało mocno i musiałam lek odstawic i zajać sie leczeniem wysypki. Mam nadzieje, ze wasze opisy to strachy na lachy ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie tez nie wesoło

wzięłam wczoraj pierwszą tabletkę na noc. w nocy obudziłam się z bólem brzucha, a dokładnie żołądka.
Nie mogłam znowu zasnąć, czułam się trochę pobudzona. Dziś biorę najpierw osłonowy lek, potem śniadanie, potem antybiotyk, zobaczymy. Gorzki smak rzeczywiście od pierwszej tabletki, lekarka ostrzegła mnie że tak będzie, ale ponoć bardzo dobry lek, więc mam się pomęczyć. Zobaczę po kilku tabsach jak się będę czuła...najwyżej odstawię po konsultacji z lekarzem. Zdrowia wszystkim życzę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

/dostałam ten antybiotyk na anginę, dzisiaj jest już trzecia doba i rewelacyjnie pomaga. Lek należy brać w czasie
posiłku i nie powinno nic się dziać z żołądkiem. Naprawdę jest dobry.

----------


## Magda

Witajcie, biorę klabax od 2 dni na zapalenie zatok, nie powiem jest skuteczny bo nie bolą mnie ani zatoki ani gardło (zapalenie gardła też). Ale za to bardzo źle go znoszę. Nie spałam już dwie noce, każda tabletka bardzo mnie pobudza aż się trzęsę, wieczorem wzięłam tabletkę ziołową żeby się uspokoić i organizm się wyciszył ale nadal nie mogłam spać.. Do tego w dzień mam gorączki które nie chcą spaść i jestem słaba jak kot, schudłam już ze 2kg przynajmniej, w dzień jestem nieprzytomna i ciężko mi utrzymać głowę (a muszę chodzić na zajęcia bo mam zaliczenia) za to całe noce nie śpię  :Frown: .

Doczytałam się że ktoś jeszcze tak miał, mam prośbę czy ktoś może zna sposób na zasypianie po tym leku? Jeszcze kilka dni kuracji mnie czeka a już jestem wykończona.
Aha i smak chemiczny w ustach mam non stop a od jedzenia mnie odrzuca...
Pozdrawiam
Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To bardzo dobry lek. Stosuje go na zapalenie oskrzeli. Aby uniknąć biegunki, wymiotów i mdłości należy przyjmować lek osłonowy, np. Biotyk -profilaktycznie i osłonowo w trakcie i po antybiotykoterapii, biegunki, zaparcia, stymulacja układu odpornościowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

już 2 tydzień leczę zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych. Najpierw lekarz przepisał mi Amoksiklav i nic. Dziś dostałam Lekoklar, ale w aptece nie mieli i dali mi Klabax, bo to to samo... Cóż, gorzki smak może bym jeszcze przeżyła, ale mam potworne mdłości i odrętwiały język i gardło. Przypuszczam, ze to może jakaś reakcja alergiczna... Może do rana się nie uduszę... ale na pewno na tej jednej tabletce, którą połknęłam poprzestanę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę 2x dziennie na zapalenie zatok. Żadnych skutków ubocznych. Może to nieważne, ale chyba powinnam zaznaczyć, że najpierw wzięłam osłonowy Multilac, po południu, i dopiero wieczorem Klabax. 
Ponieważ Multilac najlepiej stosować na noc, w ciągu trzech dni stopniowo przesunęłam godziny przyjmowania, w dniu drugim biorąc jedną dodatkową dawkę rano. 
Może to nic do rzeczy nie miało, bo w ogóle wszelkie leki toleruję dobrze (z wyjątkiem kilku przeciwbólowych, ale to raczej z nadmiaru, bo całe niemal życie mam silne bóle menstruacyjne), a może tak - jak myślę czytając wasze straszne opowieści  :Smile: 
Jutro koniec 10-dniowej terapii. Wszystko ok, a było nieciekawie, bo za długo zwlekałam z pójściem do lekarza w nadziei, że samo przejdzie  :Big Grin:

----------


## gość

Dwa tygodnie temu skończyłem zażywać klabax500 i muszę powiedzieć .choć już nie jestem młodzieniaszek to ten antybiotyk wyjątkowo poprawnie się zachował większość pisanych tutaj opini podejrzanie wygląda,nawet moje zatoki szczękowe bardzo stara dolegliwość jakby się z lekka poprawiły/został mi przepisany na zap.krtani i nieprzyjemny kaszel/ po trzech dniach dolegliwości ustąpiły ale metodologia jest taka że trzeba zużyć  całą serie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę klabax od dwóch dni na zapalenie płuc i czuję się dobrze, oprócz tego, że cały czas mam taki gorzkawy posmak w buzi.
Samopoczucie jak najbardziej dobre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywam ten antybiotyk 7my dzień. Pierwsze dwie tabletki organizm zniósł dobrze. Przeszkadzał tylko nieznośny posmak w ustach. Po kolejnych tabletkach bylo już tylko gorzej. Teraz czuję się fatalnie. Zwłoki człowieka. Dostałem go ponieważ mam kaszel 2miesiące. Lekarz przepisał w ciemno. kaszel mam dalej a czuję, że mój organizm jest spustoszony. 

Nie lubię narzekać, dużo mogę wytrzymać, ale z tym lekiem trzeba najzwyczajniej uważać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Klabax Biorę od 2 dni , w leczeniu zapalenia płuc . Jedynym objawem negatywnym , jest gorzki posmak w ustach , poza tym antybiotyk jak najbardziej działa . ; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Ja również mam negatywne doświadczenia z tym lekiem, i ogólnie z klarytromycyną. W ubiegłym roku, moja córka po tygodniu leczenia KLACIDEM wylądowała z niewydolnością oddechową na OIOMIE, moja ciocia leczona pół roku temu też czymś z tej grupy leków straciła przytomność. I nie kojarzyłam tych faktów z niczym, gdyby nie to, że tuz po świętach dostałam anginy ropnej. Lekarz zapisał mi właśnie KABAX 500. Po 2 dawce myślałam że umrę. Nie czytałam wcześniej ulotki, właśnie po to by nie popaść w sugestie skutków ubocznych. I tak mnie dopadły. Problemy pokarmowe jeszcze byłam skłonna znieść, ale już zmiany nastroju to totalna porażka. Uczucie splątania, lęku i inne tego typu wrażenia. Lekarz kazał mi to odstawić, mówiąc że nie jestem pierwszą osobą z takimi objawami. Podejrzewam że lek może nasilać istniejące już problemy w organizmie. Ja np. mam nerwice, która od lat była jakby wyciszona (nie leczyłam jej żadnymi lekami, tylko po prostu pracowałam nad sobą). A w ulotce jest napisane, aby uważać podając ten lek osobom z problemami neurologicznymi oraz psychicznymi. Warto jednak czytać ulotki. I następnym razem na własny koszt zrobię sobie posiew, bo takie leczenie na chybił trafił to porażka. Teraz dostałam AZITROLEK I nie ma dramatu, w każdym bądź razie mniejszy niż przy KLABAXIE. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytałam całe forum, większość ludzi odczuwa jednak negatywne skutki, ja się do tego grona również zaliczam  :Frown:  Po pierwszej tabletce miałam niesamowity ból żołądka, po kolejnych gorzki smak w ustach, mdłości, kołatanie serca. Poszłam do swojego lekarza, stwierdziła że to normalne i kazała brać aspargin, żeby kołatania nie było. Najgorsze jednak były: bezsenność, dziwne lęki, nerwowość, płaczliwość, na dodatek czułam jakby ten lek mnie hmm.. wyjałowił. Brałam probiotyk, ale to nie pomogło. Nigdy więcej już tego nie wezmę! Po tej "wspaniałej" antybiotykoterapi" mam zniszczoną florę bakteryjną, co spowodowało grzybicę!  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 4 dni biorę Klabax i mam gorzki posmak w ustach, na początku nie wiedziałam od czego to może być, podejrzewałam że właśnie od tego antybiotyku, weszłam na to forum no i moje przypuszczenia sie potwierdziły. Do tego ciagle chodzę głodna, pomimo że pochłaniam ogromne ilości jedzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa tygodnie temu, miałam bardzo ostre zapalenie  zatok . Zastosowałam zleconą mi kurację,  nie miałam żadnych
sensacji mimo że mam swoje lata. Z zatokami walczę wiele lat,  co jakiś czas mam problem, byłam leczona
różnymi lekami typu antybiotyk, ale żaden nie pomógł mi jak ten. Myślę, że jest to sprawa bardzo indywidualna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęłam chorować na zatoki jakieś trzy lata temu... w zeszłym roku trafiłam do lekarza, bo już nie dawałam rady. Pan doktor przepisał mi własnie szanowny Klabax 500... Po trzech tabletkach odstawiłam, bo myślałam, ze się przekręcę. Nie wiem jak to możliwe, ze sie ktoś dobrze po tym czuje. Moim zdaniem lek powinien byc wycofany z produkcji i sprzedaży. Ja dostałam po nim gorączki ( a miałam przed połknięciem ok.37st) gorycz w ustach była nie do zniesienia, uczucie rozbicia STRASZNE i mdłości, ból brzucha. Nigdy więcej go nie wezmę. Po odstawieniu poszłam do innego lekarza, jak mu opowiedziałam z czym przychodzę, to się zaśmiał, co za lekarz na zatoki mi przepisał antybiotyk, skoro to są struktury kostne i do zatok dochodzi tyle leku co nic.  Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich chorujących na zatoki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam przed tym lekiem . Wczoraj przepisala mi je pani Doktor na dosc powazna grype i fakt iz mam malenkie dziecko i ... musze jak najszybciej podniesc sie z tego chorobska .
Po 2 godzinach od polkniecia tabletki zaczelo sie konkretne  burczenie w brzuchu  i mdlosci ... staralam sie o tym nie myslec zrobilam sobie herbate.. i nagle biegunka STRASZNA biegunka do tego stopnia ze cokolwiek wypilam zjadlam ... od razu wszystko przelatywalo przezemnie jak przez kran . 
Dzisiaj nie wezme juz tego leku  burczenie w brzuchu  zostalo . Bylo mi tak slabo ... ze cala noc maz wstawal do malenstwa... 
Ten lek to cos strasznego stosowalam duzo antybiotykow ... i nigdy mi sie nic nie dzialo . Po klabaxie koszmar . Ale fakt jest taki ze kaszel mi sie odrywa... to jedyny plus . Ale kolejnej tabletki nie polkne . Po dzisiejszej nocy czuje sie bardzo oslabiona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Klabax zażywam już 7 dni. Jeżeli chodzi o skuteczność leku to jestem zadowolona, po dwóch dniach czułam się o niebo lepiej, jednak podobnie jak inni pacjenci mam okropny, gorzki smak w ustach i cierpię na bezsenność. Co do problemów żołądkowych to nie jest źle. Zażywam synbiotyk i przed zażyciem leku jem posiłek. Myślę że warto się przemęczyć te 10 dni. Ważne żeby wyleczyć się z choroby i uniknąć jej nawrotu. Oczywiście jest to sprawa indywidualna i w przypadku gorszych objawów trzeba się skonsultować z lekarzem. Ja jednak mam zamiar być twarda, nie uśmiecha mi się nawrotu zapalenia zatok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja go biore od 4 dni i nic kompletnie nie dziala, mam angine, oprocz tego plyn do plukania glimbax i bardziej ten plyn mi pomaga bo na 1 h mam spokoj... od 4 dni bol nie ustapil jezeli jutro bedzie to samo bede musial isc do lekarza, jezeli chodzi o objawy o jakich piszecie u mnie nic nie ma, czuje sie troche oslabiony no i fakt nie mozna spac, budze sie 4, 5 razy w nocy i nie moge zasnac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już po drugiej tabletce całą noc czułam gorycz w ustach. Po kolejnych jest tylko gorzej. Żołądek obolały, mdłości. Pierwszy raz tak reaguję na antybiotyk. Zdecydowanie nie polecam.

----------


## nie zarejestrowana

Witam was wszystkich. Miałam zapalenie Krtani i zatok. Lekarka przepisała mi KLABAX 500 miałam brać dwa razy dziennie. Po pierwszej dawce gorycz w ustach, po drugiej dawce nie nie spałam całą noc. . Po leku czułam wewnętrzny niepokój, ogólne rozdrażnienie, ogarniały mnie lęki i bezsenność. Z bezsennością po tym leku walczę nadal minął już tydzień. Przed wzięciem tego antybiotyku nie miałam żadnych problemów ze snem.
Ten lek powinien być wycofany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszę ten post o godzinie 4,00 bo nie mogę spać. Oprócz tego występują u mnie  bóle głowy  kujące oraz przyspieszone tętno do 110. Dwa lata temu miałem bloki wprzedsionka komory serca.  Tal znoszę ten lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Jak pisałam wyżej ten lek powinien być wycofany. Ja również miałam wysokie ciśnienie po nim 160/98 a puls 114. I drgawki podczas zasypiania. Wylądowałam dwa razy na pogotowiu. Żeby usnąć przez 4 dni piłam syrop Hydroksyzynę. Wszystko wróciło do normy po 8 dniach po odstawieniu leku. A takie problemy miałam tylko po zażyciu dwóch tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie, również mam problem z chemicznym, gorzkim posmakiem w ustach po zażyciu tego antybiotyku. Odkryłam przypadkowo, że po zjedzeniu jabłka nie jest on już tak bardzo dokuczliwy. 
Pozdrawiam, życzę powrotu do zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyznam że też mam efekty uboczne, wzięłam już 6 tabletek a jeszcze 14 przede mną. Zaczęło się od biegunki, drżenie rąk i ogólne rozbicie, płaczliwość, fizycznie jestem wykończona na szczęście nie mam problemów ze spaniem. Biorę je na zapalenie oskrzeli i po 1 tabletce moja gorączka 39 spadła do 37 więc chyba działa, chociaż kaszel i duszności, charczenie na oskrzelach mam nadal. Mam nadzieję że zapalenie oskrzeli mi przejdzie po tym leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zdecydowanie nie polecam tego antybiotyku. Pierwszy raz, po spożyciu jakiegoś antybiotyku tak strasznie się czułam. W domu równo zażywaliśmy w 3 osoby ten antybiotyk. Objawy każdy miał takie same, mniej lub bardziej nasilone. Po to bardzo mocny gorzki, nieprzyjemny smak w ustach połączony z niesamowitą suchością w ustach(zwłaszcza w nocy). Ból żołądka, biegunka, mdłości. Ból głowy łącznie z bólem gałek ocznych. Plus 1/3 os. problemy ze snem i 2/3 osoby były pobudzone. Zapomniałam jeszcze o zmianach na języku: nieprzyjemny osad - zwany popularnie pleśniawką. 
Objawy były na tyle męczące, że niestety nie wytrwałam do końca terapii. Zrezygnowałam po 5 dniach. NIE POLECAM!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie miałem żadnych efektów ubocznych ,może oprócz lekkiego nieprzyjemnego posmaku w ustach. ale na moje zapalenie zatok nie działa...niestety jak wszystkie inne... wiec czekam na operacje...

----------


## emi

Witam od 5 dni biorę ten nieszczęsny antybiotyk i powiem tak smak w ustach okropny, mogłabym nie spać przez 2 dni, w ogóle nie czuje się senna, nie mam smaku ani węchu, a do tego od 3 dni nie słyszę na jedno ucho nie wiem czy to  jest wywołane tym lekiem ,bo nigdy takie coś mi się nie przytrafiło . A Klabax biorę na oskrzela i szczerze nie widzę poprawy. Kaszel taki jaki miałam taki mam. Mam wielkie obawy co do tego antybiotyku

----------


## URSZULA132

Klabax
Witam lek biorę 2 dzień. po przeczytaniu postów mam wielkie wątpliwości co do tego leku. Borę go na stan zapalny obu uszu.wszyscy piszą ze przyjmują go od zatok albo  zapalenioe górnych dróg oddechowy.a ja dostał go na uszy dziwne. po pierwszej dawce dostałam plesniawek. Lek jest wstrętny.

----------


## Przemek22

Mam 22 lata, z natury jestem raczej twardy facet, ale pierwszy raz mam tak męczące objawy po zażyciu antybiotyku.
1. biegunka
2. mdłości
3. przez cały dzień jestem jakby nakręcony, niestety w negatywnym tego słowa znaczeniu- po prostu szybko się denerwuję
4. bezsenność
5. kołatanie/kłucie serducha
6. drętwienie i "mrowienie" dłoni
7. brak apetytu
8. skoki temperatury
9. po prostu GIGANTYCZNE pocenie się, nieraz muszę zmieniać koszulkę w przeciągu dwóch godzin.

To chyba wszystkie dolegliwości, które towarzyszą mi 3 dzień po zażywaniu tegoż antybiotyku. Ogólnie został mi przepisany na zapalenie płuc. Do tego lekarka od razu przepisała mi Lacidofil osłonowy i przeciwgrzybiczny Orofar. Do tego Flegamina i Coldrex. Jestem jakby wycieńczony, nie mam siły na nic. Może to kombinacja tych wszystkich leków- nie wiem; wiem tylko, że pierwszy raz narzekam na działanie jakiegokolwiek.

----------


## Sa10B

Dostałem końską dawkę leku Klabax  2 * 500mg na dobę....szczerze mówiąc nie wie czemu bo odczuwam tylko ból w oskrzelach bez gorączki.Nigdy tak źle się nie czułem p żadnym antybiotyku włączając w to duże dawki różnych po operacji.Jestem słaby odczuwam niepokój a w ustach ma dziwny smak.Dodatkowo po pięciu dniach stosowania co chwilę chodzę na siku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dostałem końską dawkę leku Klabax  2 * 500mg na dobę....szczerze mówiąc nie wie czemu bo odczuwam tylko ból w oskrzelach bez gorączki.Nigdy tak źle się nie czułem p żadnym antybiotyku włączając w to duże dawki różnych po operacji.Jestem słaby odczuwam niepokój a w ustach ma dziwny smak.Dodatkowo po pięciu dniach stosowania co chwilę chodzę na siku.


Ja mam identyczną dawkę. Mam przewlekłe zapalenie migdałów, ale do lekarza szłam przez okropny ponad tygodniowy kaszel. P. doktor stwierdziła, że trzeba to dobrze wyleczyć( i te migdałki i kaszel) żeby mieć coś z wakacji :Smile: ) Biorę go 3 dzień i jest o wiele lepiej, ale ten gorzki posmak w ustach jest nie do wytrzymania... Oprócz tego zauważyłam, że częściej się wypróżniam, ale to akurat mi nie przeszkadza gdyż cierpię czasami na zaparcie... Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam identyczną dawkę. Mam przewlekłe zapalenie migdałów, ale do lekarza szłam przez okropny ponad tygodniowy kaszel. P. doktor stwierdziła, że trzeba to dobrze wyleczyć( i te migdałki i kaszel) żeby mieć coś z wakacji) Biorę go 3 dzień i jest o wiele lepiej, ale ten gorzki posmak w ustach jest nie do wytrzymania... Oprócz tego zauważyłam, że częściej się wypróżniam, ale to akurat mi nie przeszkadza gdyż cierpię czasami na zaparcie... Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej...


Podpisuję się pod wszelkimi negatywnymi odczuciami po zażyciu Klabaxu. Wytrzymałam 4 dni i z każdym byłam coraz słabsza, coraz bardziej zmęczona, rozkojarzona. Dodatkowo: pocenie się dłoni i stóp, szumy w uszach, zawroty głowy, mdlenie, jeden raz wymioty i bezsenność. Nie wytrzymałam i odstawiłam. Teraz jest trzeci dzień po odstawieniu a mnie dalej męczą zawroty głowy, szumy w uszach i bezsenność. Zauważyłam też pewien rozstrój nerwowy. Co za koszmar! Zdecydowanie nigdy więcej sie na niego nie zgodzę i wszystkim odradzam.

----------


## Atakatam12345

Mam też te wszystkie objawy, które opisujecie, a jestem dopiero po 4 tabsach,...Mam drugą antybiotykoterapię- poprzednio Taromentin, po którym angina wróciła- większa i teraz nie chce mi się znowu iść do lekarza i zaryzykuję wziąć serię 500 do końca...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax 500 mg - wzięłam w sumie 6 tabletek. W drugiej dobie ścięło mnie z nóg. Po prostu nie miałam siły ustać i nic zrobić. Ciągle spałam. Dopiero ok 5 godz. po wzięciu tabletki dochodziłam do siebie. Wykluczone jednak było np prowadzenie samochodu. Po 3 dniach przestałam brać. Oczywiście towarzyszący nieprzyjemny posmak w ustach, który jest jednak do zniesienia w porównaniu z innymi skutkami ubocznymi jakie wywołał na mnie ten antybiotyk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapomniałam dodać, że brałam ten antybiotyk kiedy miałam Krztusiec. w 2 dobie wystąpiły dreszcze ale bez gorączki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja właśnie rozpoczęłam kurację antybiotykową klabaxem (wcześniej brałam Zamur). Wzięłam dopiero 2 tabletkę, ale z tego co tu piszecie, nie wiem czy wytrwam do końca.. Niepożądane skutki wystąpiły już po pierwszej tabletce (ból brzucha, głowy, mdłości, gorzki posmak w ustach). Na bezsenność nie narzekam, bo po tygodniu gorączkowania dzisiaj dopiero przespałam spokojnie całą noc. Leczę się na atypowe zapalenie płuc. Zobaczymy jak będzie dalej... Pozdrawiam!

----------


## mikolajjjjj

Po 1 pamiętajcie, że antybiotyku nie można odstawiać tak przed czasem bez konsultacji z lekarzem, po prostu trzeba wrocić do lekarza i go poinformować o wszystkich dolegliwościach. Mój lekarz dziś zapisał mi Klabax, przy dawaniu recepty powiedział, ze w razie wystąpienia biegunki, mdłości, problemów ze snem mam natychmiast wrócić do Niego i zapisze mi inny. Niestety Klabax jest póki co najbardziej skutecznym antybiotykiem na dane dolegliwości, dlatego lekarze go tak chętnie zapisują. Ja biorę dziś pierwszy dzień i pieką mnie trochę oczy oraz pocę się niewyobrażalnie, ale nie jestem pewien, czy to wina antybiotyku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bralam klabax na angine, mialam chyba wszystkie mozliwe objawy, biegunka, mdlosci, wzdecia, brak snu, a do tego schudlam 7 kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nie polecam nikomu tego leku moje dziecko wzięło dwa razy dostało silnych bólów w klatce piersiowej okazało się że po nim ma zapalenie przełyku i problemy z żołądkiem lekarz odrazu zmienił antybiotyk

----------


## eeewwwaaa

Mam problemy z zatokami (uciążliwy gęsty katar,powodujący kaszel który trwał 2 miesiące) w końcu poszłam do lekarza który postanowił zapisać ten KLABAX 500mg dwa razy na dobe. Dawka maksymalna trochę mnie przestraszyła ale w końcu tak lekarz zlecił po wykonaniu badania. ..więc zaczęłam brać. Pierwsza tabletka od razu pomogła,kaszel prawie zanikł,katar niestety jakby się lekko nasilił... Po drugiej tabletce poczułam ten okropny gorzki smak w ustach który był naprawdę nieprzyjemny,do tego lekki ból brzucha i bulgotanie w jelitach... Doszła biegunka i ból w dole pleców (jakby nerki) oraz chyba jakiś stan zapalny pochwy (upławy,ból jajników) oraz nerwowość,płaczliwość i jakeś dziwne uczucie niepokoju (dwa lata temu przeszłam depresję i nerwicę,którą ciężko opanować)... Nie brałam już od wczoraj i kaszel powrócił. Jutro muszę udać się do lekarza na konsultację bo nie wiem skąd ten ból w dole pleców (kiedyś w młodości miałam problemy z nerkami). W sumie to chyba lepiej by było nie czytać tych przerażających ulotek...sama już nie wiem :-/ (ogólnie nie lubię przyjmować nowych leków)

----------


## marzenie08

Klabax dostalam teraz dla syna na zapalenie oksrzeli, jednak nie wykupilam bo mialam w domu amotaks, wydaje mi sie bezpieczniejszy i chyba z tego co piszecie Klabax nie jest wyjatkowo dobry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Moja diagnoza brzmiała :Stick Out Tongue: oczątek zapalenia płuc.Dostałam Klabax 500mg i biorę go już 3 dobę i jak na razie marny efekt, gorączka cały czas się utrzymuje,zbijam ją więc innymi lekami przeciwgorączkowymi.Czuję się pobudzona, bardzo podwyższone tętno a o spaniu normalnym można zapomnieć i ten obrzydliwy metaliczny posmak w ustach.Brałam już w swoim życiu różne antybiotyki i zawsze po 2 tabletkach było dużo lepiej a tu zjadłam 5 i nic.Zdecydowanie odradzam ten lek i sama go już więcej nie wezmę.

----------


## agunia45

też miałam gorzki posmak w ustach ale pomogła mi *zwykła guma miętowa*[/B] co do bezsenności (jeśli spanie od 01.30 do 2;45 można nazwać bezsennością) w pełni się przychylam a gdy juz się położyłam to wszystko mnie swędziało tak było w działaniach niepożądanych :Frown:   nie był to zwykły świąd co chwila swędziało gdzie indziej ramiona, pośladki, brzuch , plecy, uda, szyja .... po prostu KOSZMAR)biorąc pod uwagę że jestem alergikiem z atopowym zapaleniem skóry zaaplikowałam sobie Clemastin przed snem (niby działa nasennie) ale jakoś wcale nie pomógł . Jedyny plus tego specyfiku to że pomaga już po drugiej dawce, naprawdę czułam sie jak nowo narodzona. pozdrawiam życzę zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzieci dostały Klacid, ale w aptece polecono tańszy odpowiednik czyli Klabax. Lek zawiera trujący aspartam, w smaku ohydny. Miałam problem z podaniem leku dzieciom właśnie ze względu na smak. Po połknięciu dzieci "bekały", młodszy syn często zwymiotował.  Brały wcześniej Klacid i nie było tego typu problemów.

----------


## balicka

Mam zapalenie oskrzeli , biorę Klabax piąty dzień , jest duża poprawa . Gorączka ustąpiła , nie dusze się , okropny kaszel ustał . Nie ominął  mnie  ból brzucha,  mdłości , gorzki posmak w ustach ale wytrzymałam  :Embarrassment:  jeszcze dwa dni i zakończę kurację .

----------


## Ania_niezalogowana

Panuje grypa, miałam straszny  ból głowy , zawroty, "świerszcze w głowie tak głośno cykały",  zajęte gardło i migdałki ponadto szmery w oskrzelach, ponieważ mam alergię na pewną grupę antybiotyków wybór sposobu leczenia jest bardzo zawężony. Dostałam Klabax 2x500 przez 7 dni, biorę go dziś trzeci dzień, mam za sobą całkowicie nieprzespaną noc i bardzo gorzki posmak w ustach ale na razie będę go brała bo widzę, że ten objaw jest nagminny a antybiotyk działa, na początku bardzo się pociłam szczególnie w miejscach zajętych chorobą co świadczyło że lek działa, teraz zauważam, że nie muszę brać leku przeciwbólowego bo tragiczny  ból głowy  znacznie złagodniał. Jeśli nie dojdą żadne sensacje jelitowe, będę go brała wytrwale bo mimo wspomnianych skutków ubocznych lek działa na moją chorobę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Biorę klabax drugi dzień 2 razy na dobę 500 mg na kaszel, który mam 3 tygodnie. Czuję się po nim dobrze. Jedyne objawy jak do tej pory,to gorzki posmak, który wcale mi nie przeszkadza, głód po zażyciu tabletki - trwający mniej więcej godzinkę i bolą mnie plecy na górze, między łopatkami. Te objawy, które wypisujecie są straszne. Współczuję. Mam nadzieję, że mi pomoże. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama nie wiem trochę się denerwuję tymi objawami. Męczyłam się długo z zatokami niby było już lepiej, ale po badaniach morflogii wyszło OB wysokie. Laryngolog nie dał antybiotyku. Jednak moja lekarka rodzinna stwierdziła że powinnam brać Klabax 2*500. Chciałam się doleczyć do końca bo w niedziele śmigam na narty, ale bardzo żałuję że zaczęłam go brać. Ten smak w ustach, mdłości, silniejszy  ból głowy , ból pleców, ogólne rozdrażnienie. Po prostu masakra. Jutro idę jeszcze raz do lekarki , sama nie wiem czy odstawić, bo wiem że nie powinno się przerywać leczenia antybiotykami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiście trochę włosy się jeżą od tych skutków ubocznych. Ja póki co rozpocząłem 5 dzień stosowania 2x500 mg na zapalenie tchawicy, gardła i nieciekawy kaszel. Terapia rozpoczęta na samym początku wystąpienia objawów. Skutków ubocznych jako takich nie mam, przynajmniej takich, które było by łatwo od razu odróżnić od skutków choroby. Przez pierwsze dwa dni choroby (już po wizycie u lekarza) zaczęło mi się pogarszać, spałem po 4-6h w dzień z osłabienia. Ogólnie czuje się lepiej ale jestem osłabiony i dość mocno się pocę, trochę bolą mnie mięśnie i mam przytkane uszy, możliwe że to od leku. Biorę też osłonowo Trilac. Najgorsze, że kończę trapię a dalej mam ten wstrętny odrywający się kaszel, gęsty katar też pozostał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowana

Ja tydzień temu dostałam silnych bóli gardła (w gardle miałam juź chyba wszystko łącznie z białymi nalotami ale to nie była angina). Po 3 dniach głosiłam się do lekarza ponieważ nie dało rady wytrzymać z tak silnym bólem. Przepisał Ceclor mr i niestety po 7 dawkach choroba się zaostrzyła: odrywający się "katar", okropne  bóle głowy  rozchodzące się na uszy, szumy w uszach, suchy kaszel. Poszłam ponownie do innego swojego lekarza przepisał Klabax 500 - 2 razy dziennie + 2 różne krople do nosa w tym wode z oceanu Atlantyckiego ^.^ która odkaża i oczyszcza. Już po jednej dawce Klabaxu, którą wzięłam na noc ścięło mnie z nóg. Poprawa jak najbardziej, zszedł  ból głowy , temperatury nie miałam ale pojawiło się osłabienie i zawroty a psychicznie takie uspokojenie i jednego dnia puls 93. Katar zamienił się na gęsty więc ciężko wydmuchać i charczy, gardło nie boli. Przy Klabaxie biorę Sanprobi-lek osłonowy. Może dlatego skutkami ubocznymi jest niewielki ból brzucha jakby na biegunke ale nic się nie dzieje, dziwny posmak w ustach który też budzi mnie w nocy. Ale dr kazał zażywać Klabax godzinę po jedzeniu lub 2 godziny przed. Ogólnie nie chce mi się jeść ale jem w tym obiad dość duży.Przy antybiotykach zawsze trzeba dobrze zjeść inaczej wystąpią bóle brzucha. Polecam tez leki osłonowe bo potem da się jakoś wytrzymać do końca. lek jest silny-da się odczuć już po pierwszej dawce. Dodam że to żadna grypa tylko silne zapalenie gardła. Wg mnie coś się musiało namuować że pierwszy raz od niepamiętnych czasów miałam aż tak ostry przebieg choroby. Pozdrawiam wszystkich chorujących mam nadzieję już zdrowiących  :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw brałam Forcid przez tydzień i nic nie przeszło. Teraz dostałam klabax. Faktycznie straszny ból brzucha, biegunki. Tragedia. Narazie w ogóle nic nie działa. Czuję się trupem. Nic nie pomaga. 

PS: Ja biorę na zapalenie gardła, zatok, ucha i krtani ;c

----------


## Gluś

Wczoraj wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę na zapalenie zatok i oskrzeli. Myślałam,że umieram. Potworny ból brzucha,pleców,głowy,biegunka i gorycz w ustach były do przeżycia. Najbardziej przestraszyły mnie potworne duszności,drętwienie rąk,spadek ciśnienia. Nie mogłam oddychać. Sama wychowuję niepełnosprawną córeczkę i przeraziłam się bardzo. Dziś druga dawka i jestem przerażona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie Klabax wywołał zaostrzenie AZS w związku z czym wylądowałam w szpitalu :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Od dwoch dni biore ten lek. Gorzki posmak w ustach, laknienie oraz bole stawowo-miesniowe. Takie skutki uboczne po pierwszym dniu brania antybiotyku. Musze jednak przyznac, ze klabax pomaga. Biore go na migdalki i zatoki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Od dwoch dni biore ten lek. Gorzki posmak w ustach, laknienie oraz bole stawowo-miesniowe. Takie skutki uboczne po pierwszym dniu brania antybiotyku. Musze jednak przyznac, ze klabax pomaga. Biore go na migdalki i zatoki. Noce przespane  :Smile: 

Dawka 2*500.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zapaleniu płuc, właśnie zjadłam pierwszą tabletke 500 mam zapisane 2*500 do tego lacidofil połknięty 15 minut po połknięciu antybiotyku. Jak na razie mam tylko dziwny ucisk na kiszkę nic pozatym. Żadnego posmaku w ustach czy biegunki. Dziwne tylko jest to że czuję się strasznie rozdrażniona. Zobaczymy co będzie jutro. Mam nadzieje że najgorsze skutki uboczne mnie ominą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od lekarza rodzinnego dostałam Klabax 500 na zapalenie oskrzeli.  WIĘKSZEGO ŚWIŃSTWA NIE ZNAM. Dzis w nocy wylądowałam na pogotowiu: suchosc w ustach, biegunka, wymioty, sztywnienie mięsni, drgawki, zawroty głowy -. to skutek uczulenia przez lek. Nigdy żaden lek mnie nie uczulał. Brałam wiele antybiotyków. Przestrzegam przed tym antybiotykiem!!. Proszę nie lekceważyć objawów- tak ja to zrobiłam, ufając doborowi leku przez  lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

dziś 3 doba jak biorę ten lek na zatoki klinowe dawka 2x500. Faktycznie antybiotyk jest 'ciężki' ale wydaje mi się,  że w końcu coś drgnęło w pozytywną stronę w moich zatokach. W pierwszej dobie po zażyciu miałam takie zawroty głowy że wszystko dookoła tańczyło  a przed zaśnięciem czułam się na mega fali  :Smile:  w dzień kłopot z utrzymaniem równowagi. Nie zraziło mnie to bo ten rodzaj zatok jest istna zmorą dręczącą mnie od lat, więc pomyślałam sobie, że przetrwam i dziś jest już troszkę lepiej, przynajmniej poczułam skórę na głowie zamiast drewna. Gorycz w ustach z rana jest okropna innych dolegliwości nie odczuwam tak mocno być może dlatego ze lekarz przypisała mi 'zyx'.
Wytrzymam tą 7 dniową kurację przy mocnej nadziei, że choć na jakąś chwile odpocznę od tej zatokowej gehenny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
to moja 4 dawka, nie śpię już drugą noc, ale w dzień nie mam siły na nic, też mam gorzki posmak cały czas jestem głodna chociaż nie czuję smaku. lekarz leczył mi trzy tygodnie kaszel innymi lekami mimo że mówiłam o bólu w klatce piersiowej i ołopotach z oddychaniem,twierdząc że to pozostałość po listopadowej anginie. Okazało się że to jednak zapalenie  płuc. Męczę się bardzo ale mam nadzieje że warto i mi przejdzie.

----------


## niezarejestrowany 1

W większości, którzy tu piszecie/pisaliście jesteście po prostu uczuleni na ten syntetyczny antybiotyk, który po mimo, że jest skuteczny to powinien przez niektórych z Was być odstawiony i zastąpiony innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem dlaczego az tyle krytyki..czyzby to konkurecia tak krytykowala ten produkt!
Ja uzywam i  nic sie nie dzieje , czuje sie lepiej  i chyba to jest najwazniejsze. Kazdy lek ma skutki uboczne.

----------


## Kmw11

Po 1 CZYTAĆ ZAWSZE ULOTKĘ, CAŁĄ! Po 2: Stosuje ten lek od 3 dni na anginę, przeczytałem ulotkę i pisało tam ze jak bedzie ostra biegunka to do lekarza się trzeba zgłosić, no tylko problem w tym że miałem pare lat temu resekcję jelita cienkiego (martwica) i nie wiedziałem jak rozpoznać czy biegunka jest od leku czy od jedzenia (przy resekcji biegunki występują raz na pare dni/tydzień, wiem, nie fajnie, ale co zrobić). No wiec wziąłem sobie pare godzin temu następną tabletkę i nagle jak mnie nie pognało do kibla, tak ostrej biegunki dawno nie miałem, dodatkowo czuje sie jakos dziwnie, może panikuje ale nerki mi chyba kapryszą bo czuje dziwne uczucie po lewej stronie, a po za tym burczy niemiłosiernie i posmak, wcześniej go aż tak nie czułem. Aha i przeczytałem ulotkę jeszcze raz i zauważyłem ze nie można go łączyć z lekami na biegunkę, dzieki Bogu akurat ostatnie wziąłem chyba 2 dni przed antybiotykiem. No i jest 5 rano, czekam do 7 i pędzę do lekarza, dodatkowo zrobić całościowe badania! Aha, a co do anginy to przeszła, ale jak zacząłem brać lek nagle dostałem takiego kataru ze o jaa, może to nie przez niego ale raczej nie wychodzilem nigdzie. Trochę mi ułożyło jak przeczytałem ile osób tutaj ma takie problemy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Biorę lek klabax 2x500 i jest koszmar. Jelita i żołądek chce mi rozwalić, biegunka, niesmak w ustach. Biorę osłonowe leki do tego i nic to niedaje. Męczę się już 3 dzień, jak nieminie biegunka to odstawiam. Nic niemogę jeść.

----------


## konrad1_ok

ja go bralam,mialam dziwny posmak w ustach.ciagle mi bylo niedobrze.dostalam strasznie swedzacej wysypki na nogach i rekach-myslalam ze sie na smierc zadrapie,i pojawily sie bolace gozki z tylu na szyji.a on sam na zatoki mi nie pomogl,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przez nieodgrzybianą klimatyzacje złapłem jakiegoś mega wirusa.W płucach mi grechotało jakby kręciły się tam żarna, ból głowy  i oczodołów od zatok nie dawał mi spokoju.Przyjmowanie przez tydzień Polopiryny I Theraflu nic nie dało.Dopiero Klabax 500mg 2 x dziennie w trakcie jedzenia pozwolił mi dojść do zdrowia.To jest skuteczny silny antybiotyk i jak to antybiotyk ma zawsze skutki uboczne.Odwiedziny tam gdzie król chodzi na piechote wzrosły do potegi drugiej,po dwóch dniach przyjmowania leku zaczeła lekko boleć głowa i wyskoczyły mi zajady w kącikach ust.Ale lepsze to niż mieć kłopoty z oddychaniem,odpluwać białą pianą i przy pochyleniu się nad wanną mieć wrażenie że gałki oczne wypadną z oczodołów.Jeżeli chodzi o Klabax 500mg to w sześciopunktowej skali (wymyślonej przez siebie)  daje mu pięć gwiazdek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Szczerze mówiąc szukam tutaj nadziei na wyleczenie tym antybiotykiem. Od dwóch tygodni leczę się na zapalenie oskrzeli. Najpierw trzydniowym antybiotykiem, potem Amoksiklav i teraz Klabax. Boję się aby nie rozwinęło się to w zapalenie płuc.Jestem bardzo osłabiona i pot dosłownie mnie zlewa. W płucach mi coś skwierczy i bulgoce no i ten kaszel. Biorę lek drugi dzień i na razie opisywanych skutków ubocznych nie widzę. Mam nadzieję, że on mi pomoże. Pierwszy raz choruję na zapalenie oskrzeli i nie miałam pojęcia, że tak trudno się wyleczyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zażyciu tego leku rano i wieczorem odczuwałam ból w żołądku. W dzień strasznie chciało mi się spać. Za to wieczorem nie mogłam zasnąć. Żadnego gorzkiego posmaku nie odczuwałam, może dlatego, że popijałam sokiem...? Wiem od lekarki, że po przyjęciu tego leku nie należy od razu się kłaść do łóżka. Należy odczekać ileś czasu. Osobiście odstawiam ten lek, bo nie mam zamiaru się męczyć.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## meredith2048

Specjalnie sobie zrobiłem konto zeby cos wam powiedziec. Wziąlem 2x500 i jest troche suchosci ale nie takiej jak po trawie.  Balem się stosowac leki po przeczytaniu waszych tu komentarzy w obawie ze dostane drgawek  wylewu itp. Pracuje po 12 godzin w fabryce i mam wrzody  żołądka -  ból to chleb powszedni dla mnie. Osoby które tutaj piszą ze są oslabione i " o jaa ale mnie boli brzuszek, przestaje brac bo mnie boli..." po wzięciu tych leków są dla mnie totalnymi przegrancami,   , brzydze sie wami lesery, a wracając do lekow to są zajebiste, poza lekką suchością w gardle którą wspomniałem wcześniej przeszły mi bóle migdałków, gardła i mogę w miare normalnie oddychać. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bzdury. po prostu trzeba uważać na antybiotyki, bo możecie być uczuleni na dany składnik. U mnie wszystko dobrze. Straszycie tylko ludzi. Jeżeli człowiek nie jest uczulony i stosuje jakąś osłonkę na antybiotyk to nic się nie dzieje. Mam zapalenie zatok i oskrzeli.Już po drugiej tabletce lepsze samopoczucie i żadnych z waszych wymienionych dolegliwości. Bardzo silny lek. I bardzo dobry. Jesteście po prostu uczuleni na jakiś składnik, o czym trzeba wspominać lekarzowi zanim przepisze leki.....pozdrosy!

----------


## Raku

Ja wziąłem Trilac odpowiedni wcześnie, zjadłem odpowiednio wcześnie jogurt i zaryzykowałem Klabax 500 - od razu zaczęło mi coś jeździć po żołądku. Zdrzemnąłem się i gardło bolało mnie bardziej niż wcześniej. Wziął dawkę jeszcze na noc i spałem jakieś 5 godzin (normalnie to i 12 mogę). Na teraz odstawiam, a w poniedziałek skonsultuje się z lekarzem. Nie wiem co by się działo po tych 12 tabletkach, ale ból gardła był dużo większy, do tego pobudzenie, szybkie bicie serca. Jakbym miał gwarancje, że mi pomoże na ból gardła, to bym wziął do końca, ale ból się powiększył i wole nie ryzykować całkowitej ruiny gardła. Jest to po prostu lek siekiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Od wczoraj biore ten Klabax i oprocz mdlosci i bieganiem do ubikacji co chwile, mam gorzki posmak w ustach. Biore go na oskrzele, ale nie wiem czy mam to kontynuowac, skoro takie sa objawy. Jak mi radzicie?
> Pozdrawiam!


Gorycz w ustach , to normalne. Po wybraniu przepisanej dawki  mija.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 3 dawce okropny ból gardła minął w 90%, ale:
- jestem słaba jak kot już cały tydzień - a pojutrze do pracy,
- mam cały czas ok 35*C, a czasem nawet mniej,
- w 2 albo 3 dniu pojawił się spory katar,
- gorzki posmak cały czas [zastanawiam się, czy ta dawka nie była zbyt silna].
Rzadko biorę antybiotyki, raczej rzadko choruję w ogóle - a jeśli już, to raczej przeziębienia, grypa. Myślałam, że ta temperatura się zmieni [nawet kupiłam nowy termometr - bo myślałam, że stary ściemnia] - a ona nawet jakby gorzej. Wczoraj szukałam forum dotyczącego temperatury, dzisiaj trafiłam tutaj. Dzisiaj rano wzięłam ostatnią z 14 tabletek - zobaczę, co będzie dalej. Cieszę się, że nie zaliczyłam biegunki ani dodatkowego bólu. Źle sypiam od dawna - czyli to raczej w normie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i dzięki za wpisy - trochę się uspokoiłam, że nie jestem jedyna na świecie z jakimiś dziwnymi objawami. Zdrowia i słońca, słońca i zdrowia życzę.

----------


## allicja

Po 2 dniach zażywania tego antybiotyku gardło przestało mi "dokuczac" bez zadnych skutków ubocznych.Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona- mi pomaga  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, biorę Klabax 500 trzeci dzień od poniedziałku (rano i wieczorem). Lekarz mi go zapisał, gdyż od trzech miesięcy mam ciągłe infekcje - a to zapalenie gardła, a to krtani i już miałam dosyć słabych antybiotyków, które pomagały tylko na chwilę. Najprawdopodobniej przyczyną moich infekcji jest ostre zapalenie zatok (czeka mnie wizytka u laryngologa).

Co do skutków ubocznych, zdziwiłam się bardzo większością odpowiedzi, bo jestem osobą raczej wrażliwą na leki (zwykle podczas brania antybiotyków mam większość skutków ubocznych), a jak do tej pory po Klabaxie nie czuję się tak najgorzej - oczywiście jest gorzki posmak w ustach (ale przemijający i nie aż tak mocny, żeby nie można go było wytrzymać). Od strony przewodu pokarmowego też nie mam większych dolegliwości (żadnych biegunek/wymiotów/nudności etc) - tylko takie, że niemalże co godzinę chce mi się jeść. Jeśli chodzi o probiotyk, to lekarz przepisał mi Acidolac - być może to też ma duże znaczenie jaki lek osłonowy się bierze przy tym konkretnym antybiotyku. Jak na razie martwi mnie jedynie to, że utrzymuje mi się cały czas stan podgorączkowy od 37 - 37,5, mimo iż biorę też dwa razy dziennie lek przeciwzapalny na gorączkę i bóle z nią związane. 
Mam nadzieję, że jeśli bardziej uporczywe skutki uboczne się po tych pięciu tabletkach nie pojawiły, to już się nie pojawią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, biorę Klabax 500 od 2 dni na zapalenie oskrzeli. Nie czuję gorzkiego posmaku, nie boli mnie brzuch (bo zawsze podczas brania antybiotyku staram się dużo jeść), nie mam biegunki. Temperaturę zbiłam ogromną mieszanką leków. Pół godziny po zażyciu klabaxu czuję pobudzenie, przyspieszone bicie serca, ale szybko to mija. Natomiast bardzo niepokoi mnie to, że puchnie mi gardło! Robi się tak bardzo spuchnięte, że przy przełykaniu bardzo boli i czerwienieje. Mam nadzieję, że nie uduszę się zanim lek się skończy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam już swoje lata i niejeden antybiotyk brałam, pewien lekarz powiedział mi kiedyś, gdy miałam ciężkie zakażenie i zmieniane antybiotyki, powiedział, że jeśli w czasie brania antybiotyku po trzech dniach nie ma poprawy zdrowia taki antybiotyk musi być zmieniany. Dlaczego lekarze pomimo, że po nawet pięciu dniach nie ma poprawy zdrowia przepisują kolejną dawkę leku twierdząc, że braliśmy za krótko lub zwiększają dawkę, może mają nadzieję na zadziałanie leku ale to nadzieja kosztem ludzkiego zdrowia. Pojawiły się nowe leki syntetyczne, które wręcz są na nas testowane a których działanie jest wybiórcze a mimo to stosowane i przepisywane nawet dzieciom. Ostrożnie z lekami, inna sprawa to infekcje na które pomaga niewiele leków, kiedyś na gardło chorowały tylko dzieci a dziś dorośli i to nawet ropne anginy, przyczyna? Może nawet choroby są modyfikowane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja już od 3 miesięcy lecze zatoki + co chwile infekcje gardla, krtani (wlasnie od zatok) - brałam już ze 3 antybiotyki (amoksiklav, duomox, azycyna) i zaden do końca nie wyleczyl infekcji (jakies wredne uparte bakterie mam...) teraz dostałam wlasnie klabax.jestem po 3 tabletce i cos tam zaczyna dzialac, gardlo mniej boli i zatoki się "odblokowują" w końcu zaczynam oddychać. 
sutki uboczne sa:
smak w ustach - okropieństwo ble
zle spalam w nocy - co chwile się budziłam, przewracałam z boku na bok - ogolnie jestem lekk niewyspana
pozatym biore leki osłonowe(lakcid) i antybiotyk biore podczas posiłku i zadnych rewelacji zoladkowych nie mam.
jeli ten antybiotyk wyleczy mi zatoki to warto się przemeczyc bo przeraza mnie wizja punkcji zatok....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax jak działa??? Mi został ten lek przepisany na zapalenie zatok, wzięłam już 5 dawek i mam wrażenie, że nic nie działa - głowa nadal boli, gardło boli tak że promieniuje ból na uszy, gorączka się utrzymuje jedynie mam wrażenie że po pierwszej dawce wystąpiło wzmożenie spływania ropy z zatok a dziś mam wrażenie jakby ta ropa zgęstniała, co do skutków ubocznych jedynie po pierwszej dawce nie mogłam spać w nocy, w kolejną noc było lepiej, ale borę też clemastinum. Za to w dzień do około godziny 16 spałam cały czas. Zastanawiam się kiedy ten lek zacznie działać i czy w ogóle. Czy ktoś miała podobne doświadczenia, po ilu dawkach lek zaczyna działać????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cdn. dostałam od tego leku brązowego języka i czułam się coraz gorzej, byłam u lekarza i okazało się, że to reakcja uczuleniowa na klabax, który nie działa dostałam inny antybiotyk w zastrzyku i po 6h już czułam znaczną!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! znaczną!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! poprawę!!!!! Życzę powodzenia innym :Smile:  
p.s. z działań ubocznych dostałam jeszcze zatwardzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najgorszy lek jaki przyjmowałam! Na dodatek nie umiem połykać tabletek i w związku z tym musiałam to rozgniatać... Mimo wszystko mam nadzieję, że dotrwam do końca, a lek mimo skutków ubocznych (biegunka, mdłości itp.) pomoże. Niesamowite ale jestem w stanie stwierdzić, że Duomox jest ''lepszym'' lekiem mimo, iż śmierdzi i również jest gorzki :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

klabaxxxx   dostałam go na przypuszczenia krztusca! odrazu kupilam dwa rodzaje probiotykow ktore stosowalam z antybiotykiem od pierwszego dnia brania leku strasznie gorzki posmak w ustach prawie caly czas, apetyt poczatkowo spadl mi nieznacznie. kolejne dni bylo tylko gorzej , biegunka, mdlosci brak apetytu i wkoncu wymioty. po 7 dniach odstwailam nie dałam rady dociągnąc do 10ciu dni, bo wlasnie na tym miałam przepisany. i co najzabawniejsze przed wizyta u lekarza nie miałam kataru, nie bolalo mnie gardlo( te objawy miałam okolo 4 tygodnie przed wizyta lekarska)  do rodzinnej zglosiłam sie bo po przeziebieniu został mi tylko kaszel.. wiec odstawilam klabax i mam katar gardlo boli mnie strasznie. jakis cyrk ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz. Wszyscy pisza o objawach w trakcie brania leku. Nikt nie pisze czy komuś mimo ciężkich objawów ten lek pomógł.  Ja biorę ten lek na zapalenie oskrzeli. Kończe kurację dawką 500 i przyznam sie ze nie widze poprawy. Co mnie bardzo martwi, bo pewnie bede sie z tym bujał nie wiadomo jak długo. Nie mam żadnych sensacji brzusznych, nie czuje zeby lek śmierdział czy był niesmaczny.  Po prostu połykam labletke a nie doszukuje sie smaku jak dziecko w witaminie C. Natomiast objawy sa. Codziennie boli mnie głowa, mam podwyższone ciśnienie i temperaturę i najchętniej to bym spał non stop. Prócz tego,czasami boli prawe ucho i kości policzkowe. Da sie wytrzymać. Zastanawiam sie tylko, czy za kilka dni lek mnie wyleczy. Bo przyznam,ze wydzielina z nosa nic nie mija i muszę w dalszym ciągu odkrztuszać flegme która sie zbiera co pół godziny. Zaczynam sie martwić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
czytając wasze opinie dotyczące antybiotyku Klabax 500 to "włosy jeżyły mi się na głowie". Bałam się go brać, dwa tygodnie odkładałam jego zażycie. Nawet poszłam do apteki po opinię. Pani ze śmiechem powiedziała żebym spokojnie go brała. W ulotkach producent musi tak napisać, a wszelkie fora to radzi omijać szerokim łukiem. Minęło już kilka dni od brania tego leku. W trakcie zażywania nic mi nie było. Obserwowałam się z zegarkiem w ręku, myślałam że zwariuję, szukałam u siebie waszych objawów. Wreszcie to się skończyło i nic. Oczywiście był ten gorzki posmak w ustach, ale bez przesady apetytu przez to nie straciłam, jadłam normalnie.

----------


## piotrekk72

biore dwa dni zawsze z jedzeniem.pomogło juz  ból gardła znacznie się zmniejszył.żadnych mdłości ani sensacji żołądkowych nie mam.Biorę osłonowo multilac bo ma aż 10 różnych bakterii a nie jak te reklamowona 2 lub 3.Jeśli mnie obsypie lub coś to napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biore od 10 dni, bo mam zapalenie oskrzeli i trochę płuc. Ma fajny waniliowy smak, z niepożadanych działań zauważyłam chyba tylko wysypke na ręce, no ale cóż, trzeba przeżyć. Chyba pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawdopodobnie mam krztusiec, ponieważ 2 lata temu przechodziłam tą chorobę i objawy są te same. Kaszle łącznie ok. 3 tygodni, kaszel głównie suchy, czasem się coś odrywa. Powiedziałam o tym lekarzowi i przepisał mi właśnie Klabax. Biorę go od tygodnia x2 dziennie, właśnie kończę, zostało na jutro. W nocy prawie się już nie budzę żeby kasłać, w dzień praktycznie wcale nie kaszle (rzadko sie zdarza typowe krztuszenie). Moje pytanie brzmi, czy ten antybiotyk jest odpowiedni na moją chorobę i czy powinno tak długo to trwać? Oczywiście jest poprawa, ale trwa to już dosyć długo. Czy po skończeniu antybiotykoterapii powinnam iść po raz kolejny do lekarza? Boję się, ponieważ, gdy jeszcze nie miałam stwierdzonego krztuśca, brałam inny antybiotyk Biseptol, który nie pomógł wcale. Miałam po nim jedynie straszne skutki uboczne. Boję się dostać 3 antybiotyk. To strasznie wyjaławia organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax jest okropny!!!! stosowalam Klabax przez 3 dni bo dluzej juz nie wytrzymalam. moje objawy: bol głowy, brak apetytu, mdlosci, okropny smak w ustach, lęk niewiadomo przed czym, jakies dziwne uczucie w glowie, ktorego nie potrafie opisac. Lekarka, do ktorej poszlam, gdyz wrocila mi infekcja przez to ze przerwalam antybiotyk, byla bardzo zdziwiona ze ktos mi w ogole przepisal ten antybiotyk, ze wiekszosc pacjentow zle sie po nim czuje i jest to antybiotyk z 
trzeciej półki ;/ Inna lekarka rowniez powiedziala ze klabax jest okropny, wiec jest to nie tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

żeby wybić jakąś ilość populacji. Clabax - ohydne gówno, po którym można się przekręcić. Oto kolejny  dowód na eutanazję, tym razem na receptę i za śmieszną cenę. Jeśli ktoś planuje seryjne samobójstwo uprzejmie polecam. Ludzie te konowały chcą nas, kurwa, wykończyć!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nigdy nie przeżyłam takiego horroru, jak przy zażyciu clabaxu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę KLABAX po polipach i zatokach.
Wszyscy narzekają,lecz Ja nie mam żadnych dolegliwości pomimo nie brania osłony.
Widocznie mieszacie to z Encortonem,lub Pantoprazem wtedy biegunka może się pojawić.
Zażywam go co 12h 4dni i Mi nic nie jest

----------


## robson

Witam Państwa. Czytając poprzednie wypowiedzi można się przerazić!!!! Spokojnie. KLABEX STOSUJE OD SZEŚCIU DNI I O DZIWO NIE MAM TAKICH OBJAWÓW JAK POPRZEDNICY. PO ZAŻYCIU CO 12 GODZIN JEDNEJ TABLETKI(500) POPRAWIŁO SIĘ MOJE ZDROWIE DLATEGO POLECAM KLABEX. A poprzednicy może powinni sprawdzić czy przypadkim nie mają "HELIKTOBAKTERII". pozdrawiam robert

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę na wrzody, bakteria helicobacter i tez mam lekką biegunke, ale najważniejsze, że lek mi pomaga i w końcu moge normalnie funkcjonować,  bo wczesniej nie miałam zycia przez wrzody! to jest dobry lek, kupcie sobie do niego jakieś probiotyki, cena ok 5 zł za 15 tabletek,może one wam choć trochę złagodzą skutki uboczne!a jak nie to warto się pomeczyc !ja z wrzodami  straszliwie męczyłam się kilka miesiecy, wiec co to te 7 dni biegunki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam Klabax na zapalenie oskrzeli przez 10 dni,nic mi nie pomógł więc teraz dostałam kolejny antybiotyk Amoxiclav..mam nadzieje że tym razem mi pomoże bo się uduszę niedługo;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dopiero 4 tabl, puściły zatoki. W związku z tym kaszel i noc nieprzespana, ale nadzieja na poprawę.
Biorę osłonowo dicloflor  i żadnych skutków ubocznych.
Gorycz w ustach ma być tak długo, jak długo będę brała tabletki.
Lekarz zalecił kiszoną kapustę i kiszone ogórki  oraz jogurt naturalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten "lek" to doslownie i w przenosni POTWORNE GÓWNO! powoduje tak silne dzialanie uboczne, ze juz po przyjeciu 2 dawek 500mg nie da sie tym syfem kontynuowac leczenia bo mozna wykonczyc pacjenta przy okazji utopic go we wlasnym gównie!

substancja o tak silnym dzialaniu ubocznym powinna byc wycofana z produkcji i co najwyzej stosowana w postaci zastrzykow w celu pominiecia wchlaniania przez uklad pokarmowy, przez ktory powstaje wiekszosc dzialan nieporzadanych.

Zenujace jest ze w XXI w. farmakologia stoi na tak beznadziejnym poziomie, a pacjent zamiast sie leczyc lata po kilkanascie razy w ciagu doby do sracza! no ale producent ma licencje na dystrybucje tego syfu wiec musi go sprzedawac bo przeciez tylko kasa sie liczy. Z kolei nasz rzad woli wyrzucac pieniadze podatnika na stadiony i debili, ktorzy po nich lataja zamiast na badania naukowe i rozwoj medycyny i sluzby zdrowia...

ogolna ocena leku: dno totalne i syf, goraco polecam go regularnie spozywac jego producentom... trafniej powinni sie nazywac SRAXY a nie RANBAXY!!

----------


## dorot

Ja równiez pierwszy raz biore ten antybiotyk. Lekarz przypisał mi go na długo utrzymujący się kaszel, ponad 2 tygodnie. Po 4 tabletce (500mg) stwierdzam, że nie dam rady go dłużej stosować bo zwyczajnie się boję i pędze jutro rano do lekarza.
Chyba mam większość objawów niepożądanych: silny  ból głowy , brzucha i nerek, gorzki posmak w ustach, który nawet obudził mnie w nocy, nudności, biegunka, niepokój, dreszcze 
ale i kołatanie serca, silne zawroty głowy, zwiększona potliwość, zwiększony apetyt (w ulotce podpisane jako hipoglikemia).

A co gorsze musiałam dziś odbyć trasę samochodem, totalnie straciłam orientację na znanej mi trasie, kompletnie nie wiedziałam gdzie jestem, jakbym nagle się ocknęła, byłam w szoku, kiedy w ogóle przejechałam na drugą stronę Wisły.

Moi drodzy, oczywiście na każdego inaczej działa ten lek, ale jak widać wiele osób odczuwa przykre dolegliwości. Osobiście odradzam stosowanie tego leku, lepiej od razu poprosić lekarza o inny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Klabax 500 na zapalenie zatok. Objawy uboczne są naprawdę trudne do zniesienia. Przede wszystkim totalna bezsenność, straszny spadek nastroju,jakiś niepokój, mdłości i bóle brzucha na okrągło, biegunka. Do tego mega gorzki smak od którego chce się wymiotować. 
Kto wymyślił taką truciznę?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ODRADZAM KAŻDEMU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek jest bardzo silny i już po drugiej tabletce zauważyłam poprawę, jeśli chodzi o zapalenie zatok i dotychczasowy stan gardła. Skutki uboczne w postaci gorzkiego posmaku w ustach i skurczów żołądka poczułam już po pierwszej tabletce. Leczę się już kilka dni i zarówno gorzki posmak, jak i bóle żołądka minęły. Warto się przemęczyć tych pierwszych kilka dni, bo lek bardzo pomaga. Trzeba łykać probiotyk, jeść kefiry i być dobrej myśli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze- antybiotyki tak działają właśnie, że może pojawić się biegunka. Dlatego zawsze zaleca się probiotyki. 
Sama stosuję klabax od trzech dni, żadnych objawów ubocznych nie zaobserwowałam, smaku "chemicznego" nie wyczuwam, może już mi przyszło brać gorsze tabletki w życiu, że aż tak tego nie odczuwam? Nie wiem. 
Dlaczego się słyszy o reakcji takiej a nie innej? Bo ludzie często mylą reakcje na lek z objawami choroby to raz a dwa, że więcej zawsze słyszy się negatywnych opinii niż tych dobrych  :Smile:  

Lek nie jest zły :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam dopiero jedną dawkę i już się boję kolejnej. Cały czas mnie mdli, gardło spuchło, mam uczucie gorzkiego w ustach, częściej chodzę do toalety, głowa rozbolała mnie strasznie, jak zasnę to co chwila się budzę, nie mogę wstawać, bo mam wtedy wrażenie, że zaraz zwymiotuję. Czy pomógł? Jeszcze nie wiem. I chyba się nie dowiem, bo jak po jednej tabletce mam takie objawy, to strach myśleć co by było, gdybym zażyła wszystkie... :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Biore klabax 500 na zapalenie pluc mialem ten antybiotyk juz sporo razy zawsze przy zapaleniu pluc,oskrzeli zgadzam sie z opinia wszystkich gorzki posmak caly czas wystarczy duzo plynow i duzo jesc i jest do wytrzymania. Działanie po 1-2 dniach brania antybiotyku jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mogę,gdy czytam te histeryczne komentarze :Smile: .Dla mnie lek niesamowicie dobry.Żadnych uboków.Lekko gorzki smak w ustach,tak.Żadnych biegunek,wymiotów,bóli,halucynacji,objawień itd.Rewelacja.Uratował mnie po 6-cio dniowej gorączce 40C kiedy to inny antybiotyk (z półki tych "dobrych")ch....dał,pod koniec tej męczarni praktycznie tylko spałam nie mając siły na nic.Po dwóch dawkach Klabaxu 500 mg zero gorączki.Mniejszy kaszel.(a nie przechodził nawet po kodeinie).Jestem tak wdzięczna komuś za "wynalezienie".Czuję się jakbym nagle wróciła do żywych.Cudowne uczucie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jestem uczulona na żaden składnik , lecz dopadły mnie skutki uboczne , dzień pierwszy okropne odczuwanie głodu i pieczenie oczu , dzień drugi do tego co w dniu pierwszym doszedł  gorzki posmak i bezsenność , trzeci dzień wszystko to co w pierwszym i drugim dniu PLUS brak smaku i węchu, bulgotanie w brzuchu  , dziś dzień czwarty ...az się BOJĘ !  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już przy siódmej tabletce i umieram

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po 1 dniu stosowania tego leku zacząłem brać razem z nim raz dziennie środek działający osłonowo (gdyż lekarza zabronił mi konsumpcji wszelkich nabiałów - nie wiedzieć czemu), lek zażywam już 5 dzień i zaczynam się czuć wyśmienicie  :Smile:  zero skutków ubocznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcę powiedzieć, że w życiu nie mogłam sobie wyobrazić, że 14 pigułek są w stanie zrujnować zdrowie do takiego stopnia. Z zapalenia oskrzeli się wyleczyłam, ale za to całą resztę organów mogę wyrzucić na śmietnik. Próby wątrobowe po Klabaxie miałam zwiększone 16-krotnie, przeszłam już trzy serie kroplówek, ale  stan zdrowia się nie poprawia. Mam również zrujnowaną trzustkę i zaczęła się cukrzyca. Owszem, w ulotce były ostrzeżenia, że to się zdarza raz na 500 000 osób, ale nie czułam się aż tak wyjątkowa. Naprawdę wolałabym nadal kaszleć, niż przeżywać to wszystko. Przerobiłam cały wachlarz skutków ubocznych. Zdecydowanie ostrzegam przed tą "zdobyczą nowoczesnej medycyny"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawdziwe cuda zaczynają się dziać tak mniej więcej po 3 godzinach. Kręci mi się w głowie, śmierdzę chemią, czuje w ustach chemię i gorzki smak, boli mnie brzuch. Po dwóch dniach okropnie wysuszyło mi skórę na twarzy a usta popękały do krwi. Dodatkowo ciągle chce mi się pić. Ale są również plusy! Lek działa. Przepisano mi go na  okropną anginę i rzeczywiście już po jednej tabletce poczułam wielkie ulgę. Mimo wszystko chyba nie dam rady wybrać całego opakowania...Są inne, lepsze antybiotyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten syntetyczny antybiotyk makrolidowy  (2 x 500 mg) przepisała mi Pani doktor w związku z trwającym ponad 5 tygodni kaszlem i  podejrzeniem krztuśca (wcześniej próbowałem „leczyć” się  paracetamolem, gripexem, polopirynką  i 1000 mg witaminą C) innych objawów nie było – tylko ten kaszel, stąd moje opóźnienie w wizycie u lekarza. Do rzeczy. Skutki uboczne widoczne po ok 4- tej tabletce: totalna nocna bezsenność skutkująca fatalnym nastrojem w dniu następnym (problem poważny bo nie jestem na zwolnieniu) do tego lekkie zatwardzenie, przemijające bóle brzucha i odczucie głodu oraz odczucie niepokoju, choć to może wynik niedospanej nocy. Co do utraty/zmiany smaku i powonienia nie wiem bo od kilku tygodni i tak miałem go ograniczony. Z pozytywnych rzeczy – lek zaczął działać bo kaszel znacznie osłabł zwłaszcza w nocy. Jedynym lekiem który do tej pory sprawiał mi problemy była ampicylina i jej pochodne. Ale kończyło się przeważnie biegunką i to pod koniec kuracji. Natomiast tutaj efekty uboczne są zdecydowanie bardziej odczuwalne. Przyjmując go raczej należy się liczyć z nimi. Pozdrawiam. J.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wzięłam tylko jedną tabletkę, a po 2 godzinach spuchła mi dolna warga i cała broda, jak po ugryzieniu osy. Jeśli do wieczora po wapnie i syropie antyalergicznym nie przejdzie to jadę do szpitala. Ale to jedyny skutek uboczny, jaki u siebie zauważyłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam zapalenie oskrzeli.
Na początku miałem objawy w postaci ostrego kaszlu (z napadami po 10-60min), pieczenia w klatce piersiowej, duszności, momentami nie mogłem złapać oddechu - masakra.
Gdy zacząłem brać klabax 500 x2dziennie - po 5dniach czuję się DUŻO lepiej - bym powiedział że prawie jak zdrowy ale..
Tak jak wszyscy piszą straszny posmak w ustach, żołądek w miarę ok - mimo że nie biorę probiotyków - za to dużo jogurtów :Smile:  Za to czuję ciężar na wątrobie. Reszta skutków ubocznych na szczęście mnie ominęła.

Także moim zdaniem coś za coś - Lek dobry ale ma dużo skutków ubocznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile: 
Klabax 500  przyjmuję od 3dni (2x na dobę) na anginę.Okropny metaliczny posmak jest wręcz nie do zniesienia, nawet miętowa guma do żucia nie jest w stanie go wyeliminować. Lek skuteczny, gdyż czuję się o niebo lepiej, ale...

----------


## diver77

Myśłałem że dyskusje poniżej pasa zdarzają się tylko tam gdzie mowa o polityce i spierają się prawdziwi fanatycy którzy demokracji nie znają a słowo tolerancja dla nich nic nie znaczy !

Jestem jednak w szoku po przeczytaniu niektórych komentarzy.... histeria, chamstwo, obraźliwe słowa nawet w wykonaniu kobiet, brak zdrowego rozsądku i elementarnej ogłady... to wszystko bije z wielu postów powyżej !
Tak się składa że mam podwójne obywatelstwo i większą część życia spędziłem w jednym z krajów Europy Zachodniej... tam również konsultowałem często przeróżne fora medyczne... i nigdy ale to nigdy nie spotkałem się z takim chamstwem, z takim sposobem wyrażania się na forum i z taką ignorancją tematu !
Ludzie piszą  dobry wieczór na początku postu, konkretnie wyjaśniają co im się dzieje i na końcu grzecznie dziękują z góry za jakiekolwiek reakcje i pomoc !

A tu w Polsce wiele osób zupełnie nie respektuje tego miejsca które zostało zorganizowane aby pomóc i dać innym możliwość konfrontacji swoich wrażeń... wiele osób nie zdaje sobie sprawy że każdy organizm reaguje inaczej nawet na kieliszek wina lub kawałek surowego mięsa a co dopiero na lekarstwa które mogą mocno zmieniać cały metabolizm i zakłócać pracę niektórych organów ! Zdarzają się również alergie. choć np gorzki smak alergią nie jest lecz jednym z bardzo często zauważanych skutków ubocznych i mija po skończeniu kuracji... wpiszcie sobie w Google "gout amer clarithromycine" lub "bitter taste clarithromycine" i zobaczycie skalę problemu na świecie !

Co do mnie ten silny antybiotyk wyciągnął mnie bardzo skutecznie z potwornej grypy i kichania non stop które spowodowało problem z zatokami szczękowymi... dziś rano jestem po 7 tabletkach i czuję się po prostu zdrowy choć osłabiony i plecy mnie bolą po 3-dniowym leżeniu, żołądek też coś tam dostał po kościach i mnie pobolewa ale trzeba przyznać że apetytu wielkiego nie miałem i odżywiałem się trochę byle jak !

Więc ludzie, odrobinę respektu dla siebie samego i dla innych ! ...wiem że te moje słowa niewiele zmienią żeby nie powiedzieć że nic, ktoś mi tu pewno za nie dołoży coś nieprzyjemnego? ...ja i tak tego nie przeczytam bo tego forum nie używam... ale zróbcie coś, bo w takim społeczeństwie naprawdę smutno żyć ! ...wy tego może nie widzicie bo to chyba na każdym polskim forum normalka i nie macie porównań z zewnątrz... ale to jest żałosne !

Życzę wszystkim rychłego powrotu do pełnego zdrowia :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem po pięciu dniach 2×1 500 mg kłucie serca, bezsenność, metaliczny posmak zostało lęku na dalsze 2 dni! !! ODSTAWIAM!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałem ten antybiotyk przez 3 dni, nie mogłem zasnąć w nocy a w dzień szczurem sie jakbym miał schizofrenie, gonitwa myśli, czułem sie jak byłbym w filmie, strasznie sie wszystkiego bałem. Przestałem brać antybiotyk po około tygodniu objawy sie zmniejszyły, jednak do dziś czasami sie czuje trochę jak w filmie (takie oderwanie sie od rzeczywistości) no i nie mam chceci domspotkan z przyjaciółmi, wychodzenia na dwór.
Wiem ze ja pewnie jako jeden z nielicznych mam takie objawy, ale na pewno badając substancje przed wprowadzeniem do obiegu zrobili badania. Podejrzewam ze np takie objawy miało około 1 na 10 000 osób ale przecież przez to tego leku nie wycofają ze sprzedaży, tymbarskiej ze zainwestowano pewnie miliony na opracowańie substancji i na pewno pomaga ona 99% osób jednak istnieje mała grupka osób którym ten lek zrujnował życie. Myśle nad pozwaniem firmy, albo chciaz tego żeby mnie teraz z tego wyleczyli.

----------


## fajny gość

> Witam. Od 3 dni stosuję klabax 500 na zapalenie krtani i gardła. po 4 godzinach od zarzycia pierwszej tabletki jednocześnie chciało mi sie wymiotować i sra**. ochydne uczucie. dziś (3 dzień) jestem słaby jakbym nie jadł kilka dni i trzesą mi się ręce o uczuciu silnego niepokoju nie mówiąc. jak mi do jutra nie minie idę do lekarza. Ostrzegam przed tym lekiem!!! Kilka antybiotyków w życiu zarzywałem i nie miałem żadnych problemów a po tym jest masakra.   
> Opinia użytkownika "focus9" jest wyborna. Jakby ją żywcem z ulotko skopiować. ważne że ma kolejny post na koncie. Na pewno to jakiś rep albo przedstawiciel handlowy.
> Pozdrawiam.



To, że nie tolerujesz jakiegoś leku, to nie znaczy, że jest do niczego.. "zarzywałem"?? really?? wtf

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Dostałam Klabax w dawce 500 mg na zapalenie oskrzeli z dławiącym kaszlem, po 3 dawce - bóle brzucha, biegunka, metaliczny posmak, ogólna bezmoc, niepokój, nudności, mdłości.. 
Już 2,5 tygodnia męczę się z biegunką, myślicie, że coś pomaga- wręcz przeciwnie, przy antybiotyku brałam podwójną dawkę osłony, z zalecenia lekarza, a teraz już tak długi okres męczę się z nieustającymi bólami brzucha, które nie przechodzą nawet po No-Spa forte, do tego biegunka. Miałam już trochę antybiotyków, ale nigdy z żadnym z nich nie miałam takich problemów gastrycznych!!!
STANOWCZO ODRADZAM!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj lekarka przepisała mi ten lek na angine, tydzień temu miałam angine i mi przeszłą na tydzień ale wrociła znowu. Od razu jak byłam w domu musiałam zażyć jedną tabletke po jakiś 10 min od zażycia strasznie zaczął mnie bolec brzuch i nie wytrzymałam poszłam do toalety i dokładnie siedziałam tak godzine i 24 min. To było straszne miałam straszne bule brzucha, biegunke, mdłości chciało mi sie wymiotować nigdy ale to nigdy sie tak nie czułam. Doszło do tego że do toalety zniosłam sb telefon, herbate i miód na gorzki smak, zawsze jak mi sie coś działo mówiłam sobie że poradze sb że to minie zawsze, ale tym razem myślałam że umre byłam pewna że nie wytrzymam poddałam sie, jak wyszłam z toalety położyłam sie i jak już usnęłam budziłam sie co 5 min bo budziło mnie moje własne głośne chrapanie usypiałam tak z 9 razy po czym dałam sb spokój, już nie wezme 2 tabletki już wole żeby mi wycieli 2 migdałki już wole być łysa niż to zażywać, koszmar! Nie polecam na prawde jak komuś został przypisany ten lek niech sie zastanowi, już 100 razy lepiej sie czułam na samej herbacie, mogłam bym mieć cały czas angine niż to brać. Pozdrawiam nikomu nie życze żeby sie tak czuł..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Pani lekarz przypisała mi ten lek na Helicobacter Pyroli. Biorę go wraz Metronizadolem i Controlociem.
Jest to leczenie 10 dniowe. Klabax przy przyjmowaniu posiada słodkawy smak, natomiast 
Metronizadol potwornie gorzki. Po dwóch pierwszych dawkach zaczęłam mieć dolegliwości. Pomyślałam,
że to pewnie efekt tego gorzkiego leku. Po przeczytaniu ulotek okazało się, że wszystkie moje dolegliwości
są wywołane przez Klabax, a szkoda bo po smaku uznałam, że będzie ok. Pozory mylą. Skutki uboczne
które pojawiły się u mnie: gorzki smak na języku po kilku godzinach po zażyciu, bezsenność i pobudzenie ( to najgorsza opcja), odczucie głodu w nocy. Niestety liczba leków na Helicobacter jest ograniczona, dlatego nic innego mi nie pozostaje jak w pełni dostosować się do tego leczenia. Pociesza mnie jedynie fakt, że ma mi pomóc, dlatego warto się przemęczyć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

choruje na raka piersi. teraz mam zapalenie płuc i mam łykać 2 x dzinnie klabax. nie wiem co robić . podobno ma wiele skutków ubocznych. może ktoś mi doradzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak czytam to wszystko to aż mi się wierzyć nie chce. Lek przyjmuję od wczoraj (przewlekłe zapalenie krtani + infekcja) i w przeciwieństwie do trzech poprzednich dni kiedy nie mogłam zbić temperatury w żaden sposób, mówić też nie mogłam tak teraz po dopiero 2 dawkach mówić już mogę,mam tylko stan podgorączkowy. Żadnych sensacji żołądkowych. Wydaje mi się że ten antybiotyk silnie uczula stąd te sensacje u innych. Mnie lekarz 5 razy pytał czy nie jestem na nic uczulona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytając Wasze ostre komentarze nt. tego antybiotyku, zamiast 500 mg biorę dwa razy dziennie po 250 mg i nie mam ŻADNYCH z ww. skutków uczonych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 2 dni biorę i skutki uboczne są potworne! totalne osłabienie, człowiek pozbawiony jest koncentracji, nudności i bóle brzucha. Trucizna!!

----------


## KAMILKA12

Przyjmuję klabax w połączeniu z duomaxem.14-dniowa kuracja na helicobacter.po czterech dniach  zażywania poddaję się.nie dam rady!!!!gorzki smak w ustach,nudnośći,brak apetytu,ogolne osłabienie,kołatanie serca,brak koncentracji..dziś pojawił mi się w gardle wielki bąbel z ropą-niesamowity ból,nie moge przełknąć śliny,nie wspomnę o jedzeniu.ból promieniuje do oka,głowy,szyi,powiększyły mi się węzły chłonne i pojawiły guzki z tyłu szyi.
Idę dziś do lekarza bo umrę!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

super lek nie mam pojęcia czemu tak działa na was dr z malinówka mi przepisała   co 12 h    osłonka 2 h  przed asecurin  przed zażyciem  leku zjeść  np kanapkę lub jeśli wypada o 21 .00 to kolacje i naprawdę pomaga polecam piorę od Piątku mam brać przez tydz-en mam zapalenie puc nie mam skutków ubocznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam zdiagnozowane zapalenie oskrzeli. Dostałam duomox, który przyjmowałam przez tydzień. Nie pomogły. Wybrałam się do laryngologa, który przepisał mi klabax 2x dziennie przez 14 dni. Nie było spektakularnego efektu, jednak dolegliwości (żółty katar, żółta plwocina, kaszel, ból gardła) minęły. Dziś mija 11 dzień stosowania antybiotyku. Po dawce wieczornej dostałam takich duszności i bólu/pieczenia w klatce piersiowej, ogromnego niepokoju itd, że zaczęłam bać się o swoje życie. Podczas antybiotykoterapii miałam paskudny gorzki smak w ustach, zwłaszcza rano, po przebudzeniu, częstsze wizyty w toalecie i to chyba tyle. Po tym 11 dniu i niemal zawale serca (tu celowa przesada) stwierdzam, że te 3 dni, które mi zostały, po prostu sobie daruję. Boję się, że skonam, a to byłoby niedobrze. Dodam, że kaszel wrócił. Czyżby nowa infekcja??! Po 1,5 m-ca chorowania... I dwóch antybiotykach. I to w maju/czerwcu. Nieźle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytając takie opinie we wtorek, byłam pełna obaw, czy w ogóle zaczynać leczenie . Przerażające opinie i dziwne ze objawy jakby przekopiowane z ulotki co może mnie  dopaść  :Frown:  Zaryzykowałam. Biorę klabax od wtorku wieczór na przewlekłe zapalenie zatok i nie wiem czy mogę go bardzo chwalić i polecać, bo to każdego indywidualna sprawa i ocena . Mi najprawdopodobniej pomaga. Dzisiaj czuję się zdecydowanie dużo lepiej. Mogę się spokojnie
wysmarać z tej zielono-brązowej wydzieliny, która zalega mi wszystkie możliwe otwory i mózg. Do wszystkiego
podchodźmy z dystansem ale i zdrowym rozsądkiem. Nie dajmy się zwariować emocjom.
Pozdrawiam : ula

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie... ogarnijcie się! TE WSZYSTKIE SKUTKI UBOCZNE OPISANE WYŻEJ TO PRZEZ BRAK OSŁONY !!! osłona przed antybiotykiem jest bardzo ważna!! nikt Państwu w aptece nie powiedział że trzeba brać osłonę? ja biorę klabax 3 dzień, wpierw jem porządny posiłek, potem biorę osłonę, odczekuje pół godziny i łykam antybiotyk i nic się ze mną absolutnie nie dzieje! aż przecieram oczy ze zdumienia jak przeczytałam wszystkie te posty ;o;o naprawdę, MYŚLCIE LUDZIE NICZYM PRZYJMIECIE ANTYBIOTYK!! albo poczytajcie w internecie na temat tych leków i ich stosowania...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 8dni stosowania zgodnie z zaleceniem lekarza czyli oslonowo lacid i koniecznie po jedzeniu, gorzki posmak popijac duzo i naprawde pomoga. Wyleczylam zatoki ktore od 6mcy co chwile infekcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Klabax (a właściwie już kończę) z okazji załapania lewostronnego zapalenia płuc. Kończę wyjadać drugie opakowanie, i mam następujące spostrzeżenia: lek faktycznie pomaga, po trzech dniach zniknęła mi gorączka (wcześniej utrzymująca się między 38-39.2), po pięciu dniach odzyskałam normalny głos, w tej chwili jest już praktycznie wszystko ok. Z efektów ubocznych załapałam się na ten irytujący posmak, na początku miałam tez bóle brzucha, częste wypróżnianie (bez atrakcji w stylu biegunka) i momentami pociłam, do tego bardzo szybko się męczę, śpię raczej dziwnie krótko i dostałam nawrotu choroby lokomocyjnej. Ale generalnie pomogło w miarę szybko i skutecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo skutecznie wyleczył zatoki, które od roku co 3-5 tygodni zainfekowane były, polecam pomimo niedogodności w trakcie leczenia- gorzki smak, nudności, czy osłabienie- pomaga  warto dokończyć kuracje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax pomógł mi bardzo, po 3 dniach już było super. Wcześniej duomox sobie nie poradził z zapaleniem krtani i tchawicy. Żadnych skutków ubocznych jeśli stosuje się wg zaleceń lekarza i zażywa z posiłkiem. Polecam ten lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę Klabax 250 druga dobę, nie nam narazie żadnych skutków ubocznych. Biorę leki osłonowe i debridat na noc. Ból zatok ustąpił, glowa jeszcze pobolewa. Po przeczytaniu złych opinii o tym leku chciałam zrezygnować z leczenia. Odważyłam się i narazie jest dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę go już 3 dzień na zapalenie krtani i jakoś jak miałam kaszel tak mam nadal, nie widzę poprawy a gorzki posmak w ustach jest okropny, zwłaszcza wieczorem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Myślę, ze wszystko zalezy od naszego organizmu, tez jestem po zapaleniu zatok i brałam Klabax 500, oprócz gorzkawego smaku nie miałam, żadnych innych skutków ubocznych, teraz też biorę i wszystko ok. Mogę dodać, że lek jest dosyć skutecznzy. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osłona przy antybiotykoterapii, to bardzo kluczowa sprawa. Mowa o naszym zdrowiu. Nigdy o tym nie zapominam. Od razu jak wykupuję antybiotyki, to proszę w aptece o multilac synbiotyk. Wiem, że będzie dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

4 letniemu synowi podawałam ten antybiotyk  niby na zatoki, ale był tak słaby po nim i do tego nie przechodzący  ból głowy , ból brzucha że odstawiłam po 3 dawkach, przeszło bez kontynuacji żadnego innego, został ból brzucha(raz dziennie, raz na dwa dni, raczej krótkotrwały (trwa to już ok 3 tygodni, robaki odpadają, potwierdzone badaniami). Przed tym antybiotykiem nie skarżył się na tego typu bóle brzucha. 
Nie skorzystam więcej z niego. Biegunki nie miał , myślę że przez podawanie dicoflor:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax rozwiera zwieracz treści żołądkowych stąd ta smakowa gorycz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarz przepisal ten lek mojej 3-letniej corce. kilka minut po pierwszej dawce miala problemy z oddychaniem. zadzwonilismy na pogotowie, niestety wszystkie karetki byly w terenie. jechalismy wlasnym samochodem na telefonie z dyspozytorem pogotowia, lamiac wszelkiie mozliwe zakazy i limity predkosci. dziecko lecialo na przez rece i nie moglo zaczerpnac tchu. nigdy wczesniej nie miala takich objawow po zadnym antybiotyku, a sporo ich brala, bo czest choruje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest prawie 4:00 a ja druga noc nie spie. 
Tez z powodu tego wynalazku. Problemów z żołądkiem - póki co - brak, ale dostałem takich wykwitów na skórze, że wyglądam jakbym miał ...wirusa ebola...

Może i jest skuteczny ale efekty uboczne - TRAGEDIA.

Nurtuje mnie pytanie: skoro jest tak wiele przypadków z silnymi efektami ubocznymi, to czemu wciąż jest przepisywany...??

----------


## asiy

Pierwszy raz zażywam klabax, od razu zaczął boleć mnie żołądek, dostałam biegunki, zawroty głowy i bólu gardła. Nie wiem co jest grane :-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Antybiotyk, to antybiotyk. Osłona musi być, bo odporność bardzo spada, problemy żołądkowe mogą się pojawić, a można tego uniknąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uprzedzam iż :
-przed dawką Klabax jem posiłek , następnie biorę na osłonę pigułkę , czekam jakiś czas i wtedy biorę pigułę Klabax 500.
No niestety , pomimo spełnienia wszelkich możliwych zabezpieczeń Klabax jest agresywny jak tyranozaur. 
Dolegliwości ze strony układu pokarmowego są przykre i męcząco bolesne, kolejne to osłabienie i problemy z głębokim i miarowym oddechem , kłucie w mostku (pewnie pompka się odzywa) , zawroty głowy i takie rozmazywanie się obrazu , no i ta bezsenność . Cóż , ponieważ jestem uczulona na penicylinę otrzymałam klarytromycynę w postaci Klabaxu - na co , a no na zapalenie oskrzeli z ostrym zapaleniem krtani, tchawicy i gardła plus okropnie męczący kaszel i katar , do tego ból uszu i węzłów chłonnych. Dzisiaj 3 dzień , leciuchna poprawa ale jakim kosztem.  UWAGA , przy braniu Klabax nie jest wskazane prowadzenie samochodu i obsługa maszyn mechanicznych !!! Szczerze to tak silnego antybiotyku jeszcze nie brałam  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Biorąc ten lek na drugi dzień dostałam wysypki na rękach, twarzy i nogach.... okropnie swędzi. Poza tym nie mogę spać.. Jutro wybieram się do lekarza bo od tego swędzenia można zwariować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałabym dodać, że osłonkę biorę i tak wystąpiły skutki uboczne...Więc ten lek daje dużo do  życzenia

----------


## Maddox

Jestem osobą z nerwica lękową, chciałam znaleźć info o interakcjach, znalazłam się tu i szok! Dlaczego wy tak ludzi straszycie? Nawet ja, osoba z nerwicą wzięłam tę tabletkę i co? NIC WIELKIEGO. 

Oj, brzuszki bolą? Gorycz w ustach? No tak, ludzie to by chcieli na antybiotyku lecieć na jakichś smakowitych cukierkach, najlepiej działających od razu. Niestety - nie narzekajcie! To dobry antybiotyk. Jedyne co, to dokuczała mi gorycz i tyle. 

Poczytajcie trochę książek, a nie głupie, straszące fora, gdzie pełno trolli które specjalnie piszą negatywy - tak istnieje taki biznes.

Jak ktoś ma problem z sercem niezdiagnozowany, to serce będzie boleć. 
To samo nadżerki, wrzody - brzuch poleci.

DLA ZMARTWIONYCH = nie bójcie się, poczytajcie o makrolidach i sami oceńcie czy to trucizna. Każdy indywidualnie odczuwa swoje objawy niepożądane, poczytajcie też o wywieraniu wpływu na ludzi, placebo.

Lekarz nie po to siedzi na studiach by potem rzucać na lewo i prawo antybiotykiem! Szanujcie ich, a jak nie ufacie to zmieńcie i pyskujcie w gabinecie a nie tutaj, co wy chcecie tym osiągnąć?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 3 tabletce Klabax zaczął się koszmar, straszne bóle brzucha, nudności, biegunka ale najgorsza to 
bezzsenność, duszności, ataki paniki. Brałam pribiotyk, lek
zażywałam zawsze po posiłku, po żadnym antybiotyku
Nigdy nie miałam takich objawów, to jakaś trucizna,
Odstawiłam i lekarz przepisał mi Zinacef w zastrzykach
Nikomu nie polecam zażywania tego koszmarnego
antybiotyku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze i tam lekka sraczka jest, normalka przy antybiotyku wszystko to pikus jak sie trzy dni popije to wtedy czlowiek zle sie czuje leci z ciebie wszystkimi dziurami jesc nie mozna i jeszcze masz zwidy przestancie sie mazac jak przyjda ruskie rzuca granat z klabaxu i po polaczkach,ja bym powiedzial ze polowa tego towarzystwa "jest miekkim h..em robiona"  
DZIEKUJE ZA UWAGE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie!!! Po przeczytaniu tego mało nie dostałam zawału patrząc na moje opakowanie Klabaxu!!!!! Mam anginę ropną z grypą w pakiecie... I wiecie co? 4 dzień stosowania i nadal żyję!!! Jedyne co to pierwsze dwa dni miałam nieprzyjemny smak ale po dużej ilości herbaty i wody da się to zabić. Z 40 stopni gorączki nie został nawet ślad. Ropniaczki powoli kapitulują więc jest dobrze. Wcześniej miałam przepisany Xorimax i zmiótł mnie z powierzchni ziemi. Notoryczny  ból głowy ... Z klabaxem zero problemów jeśli zachowuje się odpowiednią dietę i nawodnienie organizmu. O probiotyku nie wspomnę. Co do małych dzieci to faktycznie może za mocny ale mnie po 3 dniach postawił na nogi, czego poprzednik nawet nie podkurował. Jeśli macie alergię na leki lub jecie to jak leci to miejcie do siebie pretensje. Idźcie do  alergolog a czy psychiatry (apropo chłopaka który chce pozwać koncern). Jak się ma skłonności do alergii to niestety... Polecam każdemu kto się waha pomimo, że wiele antybiotyków w życiu brałam i miałam dużo gorsze przejścia. Ot tyle ode mnie i życzę wszystkim miłego dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dostałam to na zapalenie gardła. Niestety na stałe biorę leki na obniżenie cholesterolu. Czuje się po nim okropnie, mam biegunkę,serce wali mi jak dzwon,jestem ospala i mam mdłości.Nie polecam tego leku.

----------


## Binienda7@wp.pl

Uwaga! skutki uboczne bardzo poważne, !lekarz przypisał mi na zapalenie krtani 2x1,czyli 1000 mg na dobę. Przez 7 dni.5 dnia uporczywy kaszel,świszczący oddech.spanie na siedząco,!kolejne wizyty......skurcz oskrzeli,kolejne leki przeciw alergii.Musiałam kupić inhalator,leki sterydowe,1 noc przespana ,o godz 5 rano kaszel,jak u gruźlika.w perspektywie jeśli nie przejdzie chrypka to do foniatry,albo do pulmunologa jak kaszel nie ustąpi!oczywiście prywatnie,wiadomo długie kolejki,przecież staćnas na to!

----------


## Fala34

Klabax biorę już 4-ty dzień,mam wrzody dwunastnicy , helicobacter pyroli(3 lata męczył mnie taki ból,że lepiej nie mówić...)Oprócz posmaku w buzi(z 2 razy go poczulem..)nie mam skutków ubocznych...Wręcz przeciwnie czuję się o wiele lepiej zatoki ladnie wyczyscilo,mokry kaszel minął,a tak myslalem,że płuca wypluję!!SUPER!!Dodam,że jestem piwoszem i właśnie piję piwo(karpackie mocne) i po dwóch nic sie nie dzieje,wiecej się boję wypić hehe.Organizm mam słaby na leki strasznie każda chemia na mnie działa,więc myślę,ze wasze skutki uboczne to chyba jakaś propaganda,albo jak ktoś tutaj wcześniej napisał jesteście miękkim ch..em robieni...A co do osoby która pisała o prowadzeniu pojazdu po tym leku,to niech się nauczy czytać ze zrozumieniem...Jak wół pisze:jeżeli wystąpią zawroty głowy itp...Aaa i jeszcze sraczka niby...Mam zespół jelita drazliwego i sraczki dosyc często...Nie mam nic...Ja lek polecam,a jak ktoś ma takie skutki uboczne jak tu piszą,to odstaw ten lek i nie strasz ludzi!!! Bo jakbym najpierw to poczytał to bym go na pewno nie wziął do ust!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj na zapalenie gardła dostałam od lekarza Klabax, mimo że powiedziałam o uczuleniu na Klarmin. Dopiero w domu zorientowałam się, że to ta sama subst. czynna- klarytronycyna. I koszmarne wspomnienia wróciły. Nie jestem alergikiem, sporadycznie choruję, przy antybiotyku (raz na 3-4 lata) biorę osłonę. Kilka lat temu po klarminie myślałam, że to mój koniec. Byłam w domu z 4-latkiem, mąż za granicą. Od początku czułam się źle po antybiotyku, ale na 3 dobę doszły potworne skurcze i bóle mięśni, stawów, kości- tak silne, że żeby dojść do łazienki musiałam sturlać się z łóżka i czołgać po podłodze. Nie zdążyłam oczywiście ( problemy z jelitami jak najbardziej również były) i zafajdałam pół pokoju. Mój dzieciak był przerażony. Nie pamiętam co mówiłam przez tel. ,ale mąż w parę godzin przyleciał do domu. Nigdy więcej!!! 
Po co lekarze przypisują leki obciążone tak koszmarnymi efektami ubocznymi?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax dostałem na zapalenie krtanii. Nie jestem alergikiem i nigdy wcześniej nie miałem problemów z żadnymi antybiotykami, dlatego podszedłem do tego specyfiku bez żadnych obaw, mimo szczegółowego przestudiowania ulotki na której widnieje długa lista skutków ubocznych (z zawałem serca włącznie). Wziąłem oczywiście osłonę, a "lek" zjadłem po posiłku. To co było dalej to najgorsze tortury jakie spotkały mnie życiu. Obudziłem się w środku nocy z niepokojem i kołataniem serca takim, że myślałem że już schodzę z tego świata. Do tego byłem cały spocony jakby ktoś oblał mnie wodą, dostałem drgawek i dreszczy. Pojawiły się zawroty głowy i halucynacje, omamy i stany lękowe. Tak męczyłem się poł nocy, trzymając się cały czas za tłuczące serce, gotowy dzwonić w każdej chwili na pogotowie. Wreszcie po kilku godzinach udało mi się zasnąć, aby obudzić się za kilkanaście minut w podobnym stanie i tak całą noc. Myślałem że rano sytuacja się polepszy ale było równie tragicznie. Nie polecam naprawdę. Łącznie zjadłem dwie tabletki i przerwałem. Jak myślę że miałbyc zjeść jeszcze pozostałe 12 dawek to wołabym bym chyba strzelić sobie w łeb.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, jak w tytule ten lek mnie wykańcza, wzięłam już 12 tabletek i kaszel jest nadal, nos zapchany, flegmy schodzi tyle, że nie wiem skąd to się bierze ?Jest obrzydliwe, boli brzuch (a biorę probiotyk) gorzki posmak w ustach jest nie do zniesienia, brak sił, brak snu i takie osłabienie, że nawet na jedzenie patrzeć nie mogę. A jeszcze sporo tych tabletek mam do wzięcia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek bardzo dobry. Mam silne zapalenie gardła z białym nalotem 40 stopni goraczki. Po jednym dniu gorączka ustala. W drugim dniu biały nalot zszedł pozostaly dziury w jamie ustnej od zapalenia. Trzeci dzień gardlo dochodzi do siebie. Troszkę męczy bezsenność ale to raczej wina tego ze caly dzień leżę w łóżku. Brak innych dolegliwości.

----------


## robkoch5@o2.pl

Witam. Króciutko......po czterech dniach stosowania klabaxu nic mi się nie poprawiało a wręcz doszła biegunka ,brak apetytu , ból brzucha oraz tracę głos (bardzo zachrypłem) do tego przytyka mi uszy. Wystraszyłem się.                  NIE DLA TEGO pseudo LEKU. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## robkoch5@o2

Witam. Króciutko......po czterech dniach stosowania klabaxu nic mi się nie poprawiało a wręcz doszła biegunka ,brak apetytu , ból brzucha oraz tracę głos (bardzo zachrypłem) do tego przytyka mi uszy. Wystraszyłem się. NIE DLA TEGO pseudo LEKU. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od wczoraj pierwszy raz spotkałam sie z tym antybiotykiem. Jestem raczej osbą stroniąca od leków ale juz3 tygodnie męczy mnie suchy kaszel i nie mogę juz tego znieść. Lekarz przepisał mi 2 x 500 dziennie. Wczoraj po raz pierwszy wzięłam o godz. 11:30  w pracy 500 mg i niestety troche sie przestraszyłam Czułam sie jakoś dziwnie i ten metaliczny posmak. Nie chciałam ryzykować na noc o północy drugiej dawki więc od dzisiaj zmniejszyłam dawkę na 250 i nie czułam już posmaku metalicznego i sie lepiej czuję. Nie wiem tylko czy to podziała na kaszel Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam cały dzień wysypkę - prawie pęcherze na nogach, pośladkach i rękach  - swędzi tak, że nie wiadomo co ze sobą zrobić - zdążyłam zażyć dwie tabletki klabax 500 - nie polecam!!!

----------


## any

Musze wszystko absolutnie potwierdzić! Nigdy nie narzekałam na podany mi antybiotyk ale ten to jakaś masakra!. Pierwsza tabletka luzik, druga to juz koszmar!!!! Mdlosci wymioty mega słabość myślałam ze zejdę. Wzywałam pogotowie. Mimo wszystko nie poddałam sie i antybiotyk wzięłam do dzisiaj rano tj w sumie 7 dni. Dzisiaj znowu samopoczucie okropne!!!!! Tego sie nie da opisać!!! Mega słabość mdlosci utrzymujące sie przez cały dzien, suchość potężna jak nigdy w buzi..... piernicze takie dziadostwo!!!!!! Temp przed braniem miałam niższa teraz jest wyższa. Jedyny plus to odrywanie sie przy kaszlu. Dzisiaj wieczorem nie biorę ostatniej tabletki! Szans nie ma!!!! Aaaaa i mega wysokie tętno- 110-115 i problemy ze snem. Jakaś straszna chemia jest w tym leku i organizm jest tym szakalem zatruty stad te reakcje. Nigdy wiecej!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ludzie... ogarnijcie się! TE WSZYSTKIE SKUTKI UBOCZNE OPISANE WYŻEJ TO PRZEZ BRAK OSŁONY !!! osłona przed antybiotykiem jest bardzo ważna!! nikt Państwu w aptece nie powiedział że trzeba brać osłonę? ja biorę klabax 3 dzień, wpierw jem porządny posiłek, potem biorę osłonę, odczekuje pół godziny i łykam antybiotyk i nic się ze mną absolutnie nie dzieje! aż przecieram oczy ze zdumienia jak przeczytałam wszystkie te posty ;o;o naprawdę, MYŚLCIE LUDZIE NICZYM PRZYJMIECIE ANTYBIOTYK!! albo poczytajcie w internecie na temat tych leków i ich stosowania...


Osłona wzięta pol h przed antyb nic kompletnie nie da. Musi byc min 2h przerwy. Każdy z nas osłonowe leki przyjmuje a skutki uboczne jak były tak sa. Probiotyk to nie jest jakos cud swiata i w starciu z potężnymi lekami chemicznymi ktore sa toksyczne szans nie maja. Klabax to kategoria b.silnyvh antybiotyków i powinien byc podawany tylko i wyłącznie w uzasadnionych przypadkach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurcze same negatywy o tym antybiotyku a ja biorę drugi dzień i czuje się lepiej.. nie wiem konkretnie co mi dolega bo mój lekarz nie raczył podzielić się ze mną ta informacja :P gorączka 39, "ból wszystkiego" od gałek ocznych przez szyję gardło i na odcinku lędźwiowym kręgosłupa kończąc plus kaszel coraz bardziej mokry. Biorę 500-cetke 2 razy dziennie do tego godzinę wcześniej probiotyk. Biorę na pusty żołądek lub po jedzeniu - samopoczucie identyczne niezależnie od posiłku. Smaki czuje wszystkie, mdłości może minimalne ale to raczej wynika z napadów kaszlu. Na razie -na szczescie- nie obserwuje u siebie niczego negatywnego  :Smile:  biorę stale Concor Cor 1,25 (beta blokerek na przyspieszone bicie serca), gorączkę zbijam apapem extra, a gardło znieczulam orofarem max lub gimblaxem - nie zauważyłam jakichkolwiek sensacji w zestawieniu tych leków z klabaxem. Dodam też że nie jestem jakimś antybiotykozerca wręcz przeciwnie staram się w miarę możliwości nie jesc żadnych leków nawet przeciwbólowych.. najwidoczniej mam fart  :Wink:  życzę wam szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę ten lek ,nie polecam nikomu .Po tygodniu zaśmiecania tym paskudztwem organizmu zaczęły występować u mnie objawy uboczne - ból gardła ,okropne  bóle głowy  ,jednego dnia miałam też gorączkę 38 stopni C .Powinni wycofać ten lek z aptek .Tragedia .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Czytam i czytam i trochę zaskakują mnie te opinie - stosuje Klabax na zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych z osłoną Lactobifid przyjmowaną godzinę po zażyciu antybiotyku. Nie dość że ozdrowiałem to jeszcze nie miałem żadnych opisywanych skutków ubocznych. Przyjmowałem przez 7 dni, po dwóch zaczęło mi się poprawiać po 5-ciu czułem się dobrze a pozostałe dwa dni przyjmowałem profilaktycznie i dlatego że zostały mi 4 tabletki ;-) U mnie było naprawdę ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Jem lek Klabax od 2 tygodni. Skutki uboczne mnie przerażają.
Początkowo była to tylko drobna wysypka na wrażliwszych miejscach na ciele (mam AZS, toteż miejscami mam bardzo wysuszoną skórę), czasem wystąpiły też nudności i zawroty głowy. Sporadycznie przyspieszone bicie serca.
Dziś, po wzięciu ostatniej tabletki jestem naprawdę przeciwny brania tego leku kiedykolwiek indziej.
Dopadły mnie tzw. dziwne myśli, brak ufności, podejrzliwość. Objawy te oraz wiele innych sprawiają, że podejrzewam u siebie depresję. Mam także niebywale przyspieszone tętno cały dzień, po kilku pomiarach średnia wynosi 110 uderzeń na minutę.
Pragnę zauważyć że zredukowałem dawkę do 250mg na dzień a skutki uboczne dalej się utrzymują. Przez ten lek jestem zmuszony brać leki uspokajające ponieważ nie radzę sobie z tym, jak moje ciało reaguje na ten "specyfik". Odradzam jego przyjmowanie, ponieważ to jak się czułem kiedyś, a jak się czuje teraz to niebo i ziemia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  Biorę KLABAX 500 na zapalenie oskrzeli i zatoki -zostały mi 2 tabletki do końca terapii. Troszkę pomógł,ale zatoki nadal bolą a w klatce piersiowej piszczy  :Frown:  Faktycznie objawy są paskudne ,gorzki posmak w buzi ,ból żołądka i wariacje w jelitach -rozwolnienia nie mam .. Osłonowy lek mam DICOFLOR 60 -zaprzyjaźniona Pani aptekarka długo zastanawiała się co mi dać osłonowego bo mam problemy z antybiotykami . Generalnie będę się broniła od zażywania tego antybiotyku .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałem odpowiednik, Klabion 2x500 na przewlekłą infekcję. 
Wytrzymałem tylko 3 dni. Po 6-ciu pastylkach koszmarny ból brzucha i przełyku. Ból, od którego nie można znaleźć sobie miejsca a łzy same lecą z oczu. Do tego biegunka co akurat było najmniejszym problemem. 
Pierwszego dnia ból trwał od 19 do 3 rano. Przeszło i miałem nadzieje, że mam to za sobą. Kolejnego dnia, już po odstawieniu antybiotyku obudził mnie ten sam koszmarny ból. Gniotący, ciągnący, piekący... coś strasznego. Zasnąłem na godzinę ok 5 rano. Dziś rano cudem dostałem się do gastrologa. Przepisał dodatkowe osłony oraz probiotyk. Za 10 dni gastroskopia gdyż jest podejrzenie uszkodzenia/stanu zapalnego żołądka i przełyku. 
Lek przyjmowałem podczas posiłków, regularnie co 12h, brałem probiotyk oraz osłonę Emanera 40mg. Nic to nie pomogło. Dziś druga doba bez leku (gastrolog kazał go bezwzględnie odstawić, co na szczęście zrobiłem sam od razu po wystąpieniu pierwszego ataku bólu), pisząc to siedzę w pracy i nie mogę znaleźć pozycji przy biurku, ciągle boli ale mniej niż w atakach. Pozostałe efekty uboczne to zawroty głowy, potworna gorycz w ustach, chemia w zapachu i smaku,  bóle głowy  oraz kostno-stawowe. Uwierzcie mi, że to nic przy bólu którego doświadczam.
Brałem w życiu masę antybiotyków. Miałem 30dniowe wlewy dożylne ceftriaxonu, masę doustnych i nigdy żaden z nich nawet nie zbliżył mnie do podobnego stanu.
Zapewne wszystko zależy od indywidualnego przypadku ale ja już dziękuję za tę grupę antybiotyków, zwyczajnie nie dam rady przejść takiej kuracji.

P.S. 3 dni kuracji bez najmniejszej poprawy w zakresie celu na jaki został przepisany.

P.S.2 Nie jestem konkurencją tylko zaoranym pacjentem. Zresztą opisuję lek o innej nazwie handlowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawka 2 x 500mg, po trzech dniach poczułem się juz dobrze, 4-go dnia wieczorem choroba zaczeła powracać. Mnie Klabax nie wyleczył

----------


## zatoki

Ja biorę dzisiaj ostatnią dawkę po 10 dniowym leczeniu zapalenia dróg oddechowych i dalej kaszę zaraz idę do lekarza do dupy ten lek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Absolutnie nie polecam tego leku, lekarz przepisał mi 2 x dziennie przez 7 dni, wytrzymałam tylko do 5 tabletek,  dzisiaj sama go odstawiłam. Miałam wszystkie dolegliwości o których piszą internauci, to jakaś okropna trucizna. Osłabił mnie tak bardzo, że jestem chora bardziej niż przed ich braniem. Ponadto  po 5 tabletkach żadnej poprawy, jestem wykończona, myślałam, że umrę - okropny gniotący ból żołądka i serca, wzdęty brzuch, burczenie,  ból głowy , gorączka wyższa niż przed, nie przespane 3 noce, totalne osłabienie, biegunka pomimo osłony i jedzenia jogurtów, brak apetytu. Gorzki posmak w ustach. Lekarz mówił mi, że mogą po nim wystąpić problemy z żołądkiem dlatego daje mi osłonę i kazał jeść jogurty, ale nigdy nie spodziewałam się, że to takie okropne świństwo. Brałam wiele różnych antybiotyków, ale z tym dziadostwem spotkałam się po raz pierwszy i nigdy więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Klabax na gardło i zatoki.
Od trzeciej tabletki prawie bez przerwy uczucie mdłości,  w żołądku się przelewa, parę razy wymioty i biegunka. Do tego brak apetytu i metaliczno gorzki posmak w ustach. Gardło ok, katar nadal mam. Ostatni raz biorę ten lek. Jest siódmy dzień kuracji a czuję takie osłabienie że ciężko nawet wstać z łóżka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jeśli ktoś pisze, że nie ma żadnych objawów to niestety nie wierze, u mnie  po dwóch tabletkach zaczęły się skutki uboczne: lekkie przeczyszczenie ( kilka razy w kibelku) później było tylko gorzej, chemiczny posmak w ustach i bezsenność przez ¾ nocy ! Ten lek to jakiś dramat, lekarz stwierdził zapalenie gardła i migdałów a ja czuję się jak by mnie pociąg przejechał. Przed każdą tabletką jem dużo w miarę lekkostrawnie, ale wątroba i inne narządy mają już dość, jadłem już różne antybiotyki i aż takich skutków nie było ! Stanowczo nie polecam ! chemia w czystej postaci chcąc być obiektywnym to dodam, że poprawa jest, ale niewielka. Aż boje się pomyśleć, co by było gdybym jadł mało i pił mało… teraz jak nigdy jem mimo niechęci do posiłków, bo boję się o inne organy wewnętrzne, które czuję cały czas mimo to posmak chemii pozostaje, doszedł jeszcze  ból głowy  i bezsenność, która mnie wykańcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytałam kilkadziesiąt wpisów na temat tego antybiotyku i nie mogę e nie uwierzyć, bo żadne skutki uboczne poza metalicznym posmakiem w gardle mnie nie dopadły. Biorę 1 tabletkę co 12 godzin. Zawsze zazywam go po jedzeniu. Wraz z tabletka przyjmuję probiotyk. Leki oslonowe to podstawa, dzięki nim uniknąć można skurczy żołądka, biegunki czy wymiotów. W aptece powiedziano mi, że probiotyk wystarczy przyjmować raz dziennie, jednak z racji, iż mam delikatny żołądek biorę lęk oslonowy wraz z każda tabletka klabaxu. Jestem po 4 dniu przyjmowania leku i czuję widoczne zmiany. Kaszel jest znacznie mniejszy i lepiej jest mi odksztuszac zalegającą wydzielinę. Wczoraj potwornie zaczęły mnie boleć zatoki, pulsujacy ból był nie do zniesienia, jednak to dzięki temu, że zaczęły się oczyszczac i wszystko mi dziś z nich spływa. Jak to tej pory jestem bardzo zadowolona. Miałam zapalenie płuc, kurację przyznano mi na 10 dni. Na pewno dokończę antybiotyk, żeby mieć pewność o całkowitym wyleczeniu. A jeśli chodzi o pobudzenie to także he odczuwam ale tylko do godziny po zazyciu tabletki. Potem mija, noce przysypiam spokojnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywam ten antybiotyk 2 dzień.Posmak w ustach gorzko metaliczny,ktoś napisał że pomaga zjedzenie jabłka,i faktycznie posmak dużo zmalał. Ale niestety pierwsza noc nie przespana wiec przesune podanie na wcześniejszą z 21 na 20 a potem 19 aby mieć więcej czasu. Tętno 98 ,mdłości ani biegunki nie mam ale jem przed podaniem kanapki i jedną kostkę gorzkiej czekolady no i oczywiście osłona priobotykowa. Jednym słowem bardzo mocny antybiotyk .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałem dawkę 2x500mg na zapalenie oskrzeli,już po pierwszej tabletce pojawiła się znacząca poprawa,znikł ból gardła ale równocześnie pojawił się gorzki posmak w ustach i NIEWYOBRAŻALNE bóle brzucha+ biegunka (która po 2-dniach w krwawą się zmieniła...),wziąłem 5 tabletek i nigdy więcej.Trucizna powinna być natychmiastowo wycofana z użycia.
Nigdy wcześniej po zażyciu antybiotyków nie miałem żadnych z działań opisanych jako uboczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TRUJĄCY i wyniszczający organizm lek powinien zniknąć a aptek skutki uboczne dyskwalifikujące go z 
z listy antybiotyków które leczą

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Moja pierwsza przygoda z klabaxem 2012- zap zatok- rewelacja, pomogl. Jedyny objaw jaki pamietam to lekki metaliczny posmak w ustach - znośny.
Przygoda druga- luty 2017. Ostr zapl oskrzeli zakaz M.pneumoniae. Wczesniej 2 opak Sumamedu. Bakterie leczy sie min 14 dni a ja mialam dod w klasie IgM oraz mega wysoki poziom IgG (labo nie dalo rady zmierzyc poza ich liniowosc testu wyszlo). Zapowiadalo sie dlugie leczenie.
Zaczelo sie po 2 dawce- pobudzenie kaszel zmniejszyl sie- uradowana, ze zdrowieje i energia wraca.
Po 3 dawce 21:00( 3 h po zażyciu) horror.  Bol plecow miedzy lopstkami jakby 5 kg ktos doczepil i dociskal do klatki, potem metal w ustach. Nigdy nie byl tak silny, mialam wrazenie, ze butelke plynnego olowiu wypilam przedchwila. Cale blony sluzowe jskby pokryte warstwa sluzu z metalem. Wydzielina z oskrzeli tak gorzka jsk 2 grejfruty. Po kolejnej godzinie Słabość narastajaca, uczucie niedotlenienia, dusznosc, kaszel suchy,). Trwalo okolo 1 h( otwarcie okien i wdych zimnego smogu pomoglo- wtedy nie bylo istotne ze dymem smierdzi- obkurczylo mi oskrzela).w ktoryms momencie uswiadomilam sobie, ze oddech mi zwalnia i plytszy sie robi. Jak myslalam i koncentrowalam sie na oddychaniu wracalo do normy, jak przestawalam myslec to lapslam sie ze za rzadko oddycham. :Frown: . Przy wydechu odglos piany z kąpieli, potem temperatura zaczela spadac do 35,0 . Pojawialy sie dreszcze z uderzeniami goraca. I zaczelo cisnienie wzrastac ( w zasadzie oba i puls) tak o 30 skur, o 20 rozk i puls o 15 wiecej niz moje wyjsciowe gorne granice jakie miewalam. Czyli doszlo do 150/100  puls 90.  Cisnienie skakalo wyzsze, dreszcze, spadalo i tp.. Po 5 h nerki daly o sobie znac- zaczal sie czestomocz, w przeciagu 4 h -3 litry moczu wydalone :Frown:  tak okolo 8 xwc. W miare rozwoju poliurii suchosc w ustach i pragnienie zaczelo narastac. Mocz byl tak jasny jak woda ktora pilam :Frown: . I najgorszy objaw ktory sie pojawil i nie opuszczal mnie przez wiele kolejnych dni to klucia, scisk, fsla coepla rozlewajaca die w gore i w dol, promieniujsca do obojczyka lewego w okolicy zamostkowej po lewj stronie klatki piersiowej. Doszla jeszcze utrata sil i zwiotczenie miesni konczyn. Caly czas czulam sie jakbym kofeine przedawkowala i to w niewyobrazalnych ilosciach. Po 6 h wezwala rodzina karetke. Ratownicy- pobadali, zastrzyk z uspakajacza- pani nie ma zawalu. Pani ma nerwice! Na SoRze ta sama śpiewka- pani ma silna nerwice! :Frown: (((( . Wyc minsie chcialo, przeciez czulam ze to po Klabaxsie. Zrobili przezyciowke- badania ok tylko ekg ( niedotlenienie) jeszcze zastrzyk z kardiotoksycznej hydroxyzyny ketonal i do domu. Ach ktos przuczony uslyszal zap. pluc. Zalecenie brac dalej Klabax. Rodzina wywiozla mnie zwiotczałą otumanioną  na wozku
W domu po tylu uspakaj. spanie 5 h.  Chcac nie chcac ( bo niby mislam juz zap. pluc) musialam kolejna dawke wziac tej trutki. Kolejne dni slabo pamietam- konsultacja z lek prowadzacym z przych no oczywiscie ze nerwica( bo bylam cala rozdygotana, zlana wypiekami rumiencami- na tle emocjonalnym. Dla mnie oczywiste bylo ze lekarz po zapoznsniu sie z obhawami, ktore wystapily po antyb, odstawi go. 
Lista przykrych objawow troche się skróciła- odeszly nerki, problemy oddechowe. Zostaly bole w klatce piersiowej imitujace przedzawalowy stan lub nuralgie, niska cieplota ciala 35,4, skoki Cisnienie osiagalo juz 160 pare/103 puls tez wiecej niz 100. Bylo to przeplatane z 140/90. W 7 dobie juz czulam, ze Klabax przejal w 100 proc kontrole nad moim org i moja rodzina. Czulam ze zamiast walczyc z choroba zwrocil sie calkowicie przeciw mnie. Zarzadalam  natychmiastowej zmiany leku. Lekarka uswiadomila sobie dopiero, ze jednak antybiotyk jest sprawca tego wszystkiego.
2 kolejne doby organizm usuwal klarytromycyne do poziomu, ktory cofnal wiekszosc objawow. 2 dni detoksykacji nie roznily sie od poprzednich 7. Objawy nadcisnienia byly nadal RR 160 pare. Puchly łydki. Bole w klatce piersiowej po 10 h non stop bez przerwy. 3 ost dni (1 brania i 2 odstawienia) wlasciwie bezsennosc, pobudzenie jak po 50 kawach. Serce jak bezlitosnie podkrecone na najwyzsz obrotach. Nic nie moglam zrobic wokol siebie, bo cisnienie swirowalo. Uzslezniona we wszystkim od rodziny. 
Po tym wszystkim, lekarka orzekła, ze  nie spotkała sie z taką nadwrażliwoscia na klarytromycyne.
Do dzis serce sciska i jest jak z kamienia. Wizyta u kardiologa pokaze czy calo wyszlo z tego.  Nie wiem na ile to byla nadwrazliwosc a na ile zatrucie org klarytromycyna( mislam oprocz tego berotec, miflonide, flukofast, levopront, flavamed, diphergan, mg 4 tabl , zyrtec) czesc z tych lekow metabolizuje sie tym samym szlakiem co klarytromycyna w watrobie, wiec duze prawdopodobienstwo ze we krwi mogla byc klarytro x poprzednich dawkek nie metabolizowana. 
Zal mam do ratownikow z pogotowia- przekazujsc mnie na SOR rozpuscili falszywa diagnoze swoja, wlasciwie przekazali tyle ze pobudzona, ze zdenerwowana, ze z bolami w okolicy zsmostkowej i ze z zapl. pluc, ktorego nie mialam, a potem drugi sie sugerowal tym co pierwszy stwierdzil. Zal do lekarza prowadz., bo dokladnie przekazalam wszystkie objawy z tych 6 klucxowych godzin przed przyjazdem PR. Dopiero na 7 dobe uswiadomila sobie zla diagnoze.
Odradzam klabax niszczy serce!!!!!!! Lekarz przepisujac lek nie robi badan K,Na,Mg,Ca- kluczowe pierwiastki dla pracy serca. Wystarczy, ze ktorys bedzie obnizony a moze zle sie skonczyc. Ja akurat je mialam ok, moze dlatego dociągnęlam do 7 doby a wlasciwie 9.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Klabax od dwóch dni (zapalenie zatok).

Skutki uboczne: gorzki posmak w ustach, do tego pierwszego dnia biegunka. Non stop burczy mi w brzuchu i mam wzdęcia, poza tym w nocy budzę się co kilkadziesiąt minut.

Czy działa? Czuję się dużo lepiej, chociaż wciąż utrzymuje się u mnie chrypa. Wydzieliny ściekające do gardła jest o wiele mniej niż wcześniej. W końcu przestałam gorączkować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie , Klabax przepisała mi lekarka po wyjściu ze szpitala ( tydzień na zapalenie płuc) .Po wyjściu pozostał suchy kaszel i ogólne osłabienie. Biorę ten lek i nie widzę aby kaszel po nim się zmniejszał, być może ma on podłoże alergiczne.... Dzisiaj ostatnia dawka.  Potwierdzam ,że ten antybiotyk pobudza , problemów z żołądkiem nie mam ale w nocy tak się po nim pocę ,że wszystko  jest mokre. Mam tego już dość .Po odstawieniu biorę się za leczenie propolisem - wzmacnia i jest silnym naturalnym antybiotykiem.A na kaszel kupiłem syrop Fosidal. Ma bardzo dobrą opinię i rzeczywiście przynosi ulgę -tylko nie wolno pić go na noc. 

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Do lekarza udalam się z bólem gardła (nie jestem jakoś wrażliwa, i musi być ze mną naprawdę źle, żebym poszła do specjalisty,poza tym sama wychowuje trójkę dzieci i zawsze oni są ważniejsi) Diagnoza lekarza:angina ropna oraz zapalenie oskrzeli. Wiem, ze angina i wiem ,ze ropna bo dwa dni się juz meczylam z dokuczliwym bólem gardła, zajrzeć do niego też zagladalam. Przepisała mi klebax 500 2*1. Do tego oslonowo enterol 250,argentin w aerozolu,flavamed do rozpuszczania i chlorchinaldin. W aptece zostawilam 83zl (co dla mnie jest dużo) ale z obawy zarażenia dzieci,w tym najmłodszego 3latka, oraz z uwagi na trudny do wytrzymania bol gardła wszystko zakupiłam. Klebax biorę dwa dni. Właśnie wzielam piąta dawkę, nie mam objawów ze strony jelitowej, brzuch czasem pobolewa ale przechodzi. Nie mam biegunki. Ale mam inne. Najgorsze jednak to, ze absolutnie nic nie pomaga, gardło boli jeszcze bardziej a ropa objęła cale migdały i tylną ściankę gardła. Bol nadal jest okropny. Do tego od momentu przyjęcia pierwszej tabletki do teraz nie mogę spać. Dokuczaja mi dziwne kłucia w stawach, lekkie kłucia w klatce piersiowej (nie wiem czy to serce) i ciągły bol głowy. Nie wiem czy przez ten antybiotyk, czy przez to,ze przez ostatnie trzy dni spalam łącznie z drzemkami w dzień dosłownie sześć godzin ale czuje się wyczerpana, wykończona i zrezygnowania. Bol nie mija. Nie mogę pozwolić sobie na to by chorobę przelezec,ale i tak robię juz minimum tego co zwykle. Kiedy ten antybiotyk zacznie działać????????

----------


## sbady

Ludzie nie straszcie innych tym antybiotykiem. 

Klabax to antybiotyk o szerokim spektrum działania (dlatego dość często jest zapisywany przez lekarzy) i jak każdy lek chemiczny może powodować działania niepożądane, które w głównej mierze pochodzą od przewodu pokarmowego - od alergii, od nietolerancji pokarmowej, od nieprawidłowego przyjmowania leku. O ile z dwiema pierwszymi przypadłościami niewiele można zrobić poza odstawieniem leku o tyle z ostatnią można zrobić dużo.
Każdy antybiotyk to trucizna, która ma za zadanie wybić bakterie chorobotwórcze w naszym organiźmie nie zabijając nas. Antybiotyki są metabolizowane głównie przez wątrobę i nerki ale niszczą również florę bakteryjną w całym organiźmie (głównie w jelitach). W trakcie antybiotykoterapii należy pamiętać o kilku zasadach przyjmowania leku a objawy niepożądane zostaną zminimalizowane
1. bardzo ważne jest przejście na dietę lekkostrawną - antybiotyk to trucizna i w głównej mierze wykańcza wątrobę więc nie ma potrzeby dokładać się samemu do uszkodzenia wątroby poprzez ciężkostrawne jedzenie, najlżejsze dla wątroby są pokarmy gotowane ze wskazaniem na zupy (np jarzynowa, z ryżem, z kaszą, z ziemniakami ale również z odrobiną gotowanego mięsa), należy unikać smażonych i surowych potraw bo to one w dużej mierze obciążają wątrobę
2. w miarę możliwości odstawić cukier i generalnie węglowodany żeby nie obudzić się z ręką w nocniku i z grzybicą jelit gdy antybiotyk wyniszczy nam florę bakteryjną jelit a w miejsce flory zadomowią się grzyby które wyjątkowo lubią cukier
3. przyjmować probiotyki - generalnie zasada jest taka żeby przyjmować je co najmniej godzinę przed lub godzinę po antybiotyku. Ja raczej preferuję 2 godziny przed antybiotykiem dlatego że przewód pokarmowy się dość wysila podczas przyswajania antybiotyku i probiotyk przyjmowany po antybiotyku może nie przyswoić się dobrze
4. zadbać o nerki - pić dużo płynów
5. nie zaszkodzi również przyjmować preparaty regenerujące wątrobę

To wszystko.

----------


## sbady

Ludzie nie straszcie innych tym antybiotykiem. 

Klabax to antybiotyk o szerokim spektrum działania (dlatego dość często jest zapisywany przez lekarzy) i jak każdy lek chemiczny może powodować działania niepożądane, które w głównej mierze pochodzą od przewodu pokarmowego - od alergii, od nietolerancji pokarmowej, od nieprawidłowego przyjmowania leku. O ile z dwiema pierwszymi przypadłościami niewiele można zrobić poza odstawieniem leku o tyle z ostatnią można zrobić dużo.
Każdy antybiotyk to trucizna, która ma za zadanie wybić bakterie chorobotwórcze w naszym organiźmie nie zabijając nas. Antybiotyki są metabolizowane głównie przez wątrobę i nerki ale niszczą również florę bakteryjną w całym organiźmie (głównie w jelitach). W trakcie antybiotykoterapii należy pamiętać o kilku zasadach przyjmowania leku a objawy niepożądane zostaną zminimalizowane
1. bardzo ważne jest przejście na dietę lekkostrawną - antybiotyk to trucizna i w głównej mierze wykańcza wątrobę więc nie ma potrzeby dokładać się samemu do uszkodzenia wątroby poprzez ciężkostrawne jedzenie, najlżejsze dla wątroby są pokarmy gotowane ze wskazaniem na zupy (np jarzynowa, z ryżem, z kaszą, z ziemniakami ale również z odrobiną gotowanego mięsa), należy unikać smażonych i surowych potraw bo to one w dużej mierze obciążają wątrobę
2. w miarę możliwości odstawić cukier i generalnie węglowodany żeby nie obudzić się z ręką w nocniku i z grzybicą jelit gdy antybiotyk wyniszczy nam florę bakteryjną jelit a w miejsce flory zadomowią się grzyby które wyjątkowo lubią cukier
3. przyjmować probiotyki - generalnie zasada jest taka żeby przyjmować je co najmniej godzinę przed lub godzinę po antybiotyku. Ja raczej preferuję 2 godziny przed antybiotykiem dlatego że przewód pokarmowy się dość wysila podczas przyswajania antybiotyku i probiotyk przyjmowany po antybiotyku może nie przyswoić się dobrze
4. zadbać o nerki - pić dużo płynów
5. nie zaszkodzi również przyjmować preparaty regenerujące wątrobę

To wszystko.

----------


## sbady

zapomniałem o jednej dość istotnej sprawie, jeśli lekarz nie wskazał inaczej antybiotyk należy przyjmować w trakcie jedzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy więcej w życiu Klabaxu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wykańczalnia!Układ z firmami farmaceutycznymi.Raz dałam się zwieść,ale nigdy więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coś okropnego... ten antybiotyk Nie powinien być w sprzedaży skoro jest tylko "ofiar" skutków ubocznych. Myślałam ze nic mi nie będzie bo zawsze dobrze znoszę wszystkie leki a tutaj to masakra... po pół godziny faktycznie bol gardla przeszedł tak ze mogłam bez bólu przelykac sline etc. ale... po 2h zaczęłam mieć wahania temperatury, osłabienie, senność... po 3h już wymioty... dziękuję ale drugiej tabletki dziś nie wezmę... 
Tak, wzielam osłonke, tak jadłam i piłam, zawsze czytam ulotki nim coś wezmę... nie przerazila mnie dluga lista efektów ubocznych bo wszystkie leki taka mają... ale ten lęk to nie lęk tylko trucizna... lepiej poprosić lekarza a coś innego niż brać kłamać - ostrzegam przed nim wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Chyba jestem wśród szczęśliwców, którym nie zaszkodził w żaden sposób a może resztę komentarzy pisała konkurencja?
Dodam że od 12 roku życia choruję na wrzody żołądka, co prawda są zaleczone, natomiast ciężko reaguje na różnego rodzaju leki. Klabax dostałam na grypę wraz z ciężkim zapaleniem ucha. Tylko raz wzięłam ochronę, resztę brałam po prostu po jedzeniu. Jak brać antybiotyk bez jedzenia? Wystarczy chociaż zjeść kawałek chleba. Tak więc, po 3 dniach brania antybiotyku, dzisiaj wstałam w końcu zdrowa, mało tego, lek działa również pobudzająco, więc bez problemu mogłam prowadzić normalne życie, nie leżałam w ogóle w łóżku (no oprócz nocy  :Wink: ) Pierwszej nocy, kiedy wzięłam antybiotyk o 21 (byłam na pogotowiu i tam mi go zapisali), nie mogłam zasnąć do 3 w nocy. Następne dawki starałam się brać najpóźniej o 18 i nie było problemów ze spaniem. Dla mnie to zaleta, że antybiotyk nie kładzie. Żołądek na początku mi bolał, ale nie bardziej niż po innych antybiotykach, no i jak wspomniałam mam chory żołądek. Ja ze swojej strony polecam i myślę że trzeba pamiętać że to antybiotyk i coś zjeść przed jego łykaniem oraz życzę braku skutków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziś biorę 6 dzień klabaxui niestety muszę przyznać że wszystkie opisane tutaj skutki uboczne to prawda. Mnie na dodatek tak bardzo boli żołądek, że już ciężko wytrzymać. Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zar

Wziąłem 2 tabletkę jest moc nie śpię najpierw ból w klatce piersiowej coś jak nerwobóle przy braku potasu i magnezu teraz serducho zapiernicza lęki biegunka była tylko raz chyba jutro kupię coś innego.Pierwszy raz mam skutki uboczne po lekach. Teraz gdy będę miał kupić jakiś lek najpierw sprawdzę opinie w necie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo skuteczny lek już po trzeciej dawce o80% lepiej.Biegunka i burczenie w.brzuchu jest ale da sie przeżyc.Mnie wyleczył zawsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten antybiotyk jest straszny. Wziąłem 3 tabletki i miałem taki ból brzucha że musiałem iść do innego lekarza. Lekarz sprawdził co miałem wcześniej zapisane i od razu wypisał mi zastrzyk,po zastrzyku ból i uczucie napięcia w brzuchu minęło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najgorszy lek, jaki w życiu brałam. Nie jestem hipochondryczką i nie wmawiam sobie skutków ubocznych, jak sugerują niektórzy na tym forum (chyba przedstawiciele handlowi). Zresztą nie czytałam nawet ulotki przed zażyciem. Przez całą noc nie mogłam spać. Gorzki posmak to tylko mały dyskomfort, ale pojawiły się wymioty i potworne bóle mięśni. Biorę leki osłonowe i guzik to dało. Może ten lek jest skuteczny, ale pomaga na jedno, a w całym organizmie robi spustoszenie.  Nie warto tak się truć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos stosowal klabax na bakterie w gardle? dostalam inny lek ale po przeczytaniu ulotki okazalo sie ze mam uczulenie na jego inny skladnik i farmaceuta wymienil mi wlasnie na Klabax. Biore dopiro 2 dzien ale smak ohydny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem tylu negatywnych opinii, które mogą zrobić więcej złego niż dobrego. Antybiotyk Klabax otrzymałam od lekarza w związku z bakteryjnym zapaleniem gardła i krtani. Zanim przyjęłam pierwszą dawkę, przeczytałam te wszystkie negatywne komentarze i o mało nie zrezygnowałam ze strachu. Mąż przekonał mnie jednak, abym go zastosowała. Na szczęście posłuchałam go i po tygodniu zażywania go, nie ma śladu po chorobie, mogę wrócić do żywych. Żadnych skutków ubocznych. Brałam oczywiście osłonowo synbiotyk i z czystym sumieniem mogę ten lek polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"jak przyjda ruskie rzuca granat z klabaxu i po Polakach"
Zgadzam sie z przedmowca. Po dwoch dawkach tego leku nie moge zasnac. Ponadto dzisiaj wystapilo uczucie braku powietrza mimo oddychania, przez chwike nie wiedzialem gdzie jestem, pozniej pojawil sie jakis irracjonalny stan lekowy.
Klabax odstawilem po tych objawach. Wczesniej nie czytalem tego forum, ciesze sie, ze ludzie mowia, ze to normalne po tym leku, bo myslalem, ze wariuje (nie skojarzylem tych objawow z Klabaxem).
Polecam ostroznosc i konsultacje z lekarzem gdy wystepuja skutki uboczne.
Czarek, Warszawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie lek masakra! Dostałam anginy brałam wcześniej Ramoclav niestety dzień po zażyciu ost tabletki angina wrócila spowrotem. Lekarz przepisał mi Klabax, ulotki nie czytałam nawet nigdy nic mnie tak nie zmiotlo :Frown: .Lek szybko złagodzil ból, na migdalach pojawił się obrzydliwy nalot przypominający żółte Kożuchy  które wcale nie chcą zejść. Po zażyciu dziwny smak w ustach, a gardło miałam wrażenie, że wyjalowione z posmakiem śliny podobnym do "wysterylizowanych narzędzi". Myślałam, że to oznaka tego, że działa jak należy, choć mdlilo mnie po każdej tabletce i pobolewal mnie czasem żołądek. Zdążyłam wziąć 4 tabletki i 3 dnia rano zsypalo mnie od stóp do głów! W nocy obudził mnie straszny świąd rąk, drapalam jak oszalała aż popuchly mi całe palce. Stopniowo, wysypka rozprzestrzeniala się, najpierw takie skórne krostki potem koło południa zrobiły się czerwone i swędzi jak jasna cholera! Nie wzięłam już kolejnej dawki,lekarz zlecił badanie krwi i dostałam skierowanie do laryngologa na wymaz z gardła. Idę jutro, jest noc, wszystko swędzi mnie i pali żywym ogniem dosłownie tak jak przy ospie która przechodzilam jako dorosła osoba;( masakra. Najgorsze jest to, że znów zaczął boleć mnie migdał co za cholerstwo się przeplatalo aż boję się myśleć... Co do antybiotyku już w momencie wzięcia go do ręki miałam dziwne przeczucie, że da mi popalić. Nigdy więcej tego nie wezmę! Czytajcie ulotki i nie bagatelizujcie nigdy żadnych niepożądanych objawów! Czuję że te skutki uboczne długo dadzą mi o sobie znać, obym się mylila..Grunt to nie chorować;( zdrówka życzę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lek zdecydowanie nie nadaje się dla dziecka. Kupiłem go jako zamiennik Klacidu. Nie było w aptece klacidu więc kupiłem klabax. Jest gorzki na maxa. Dziecko wymiotowało od razu po podaniu. Kupiłem w końcu klacid który jest neutralny w smaku i dziecko połyka bez problemu. Dorosła osoba poradzi sobie z przyjmowaniem ale u dziecka nie da rady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

|Dojechałem do 5 dnia i to chyba na tyle.. Pomogło i mam nadzieje że wyleczyło oskrzela.. (po pierwszym dniu poprawa) Natomiast tak:  Bóle stawów i tak jakby ból tętnicy szyjnej - dziwne uczucie, rozbicie, bezsseność, w brzuchu bałagan pomimo probiotyku a teraz doszedł jakiś niepokój i gniecie w okolicach serducha. Połknołem polopirynę co by jakiegoś zawału nie dostać i wywaliłem resztę do sedesu..  Mocny jak cholera - kiedyś dużo różnych brałem ale żeby aż tak pozamiatał..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane, ale bralam duzo antybiotykow i po zadnym nigdy w zyciu nie bylo mi tak gorzko w ustach.
Szczegolnie we snie, gdy sie budze czuje sie jakby mi ktos jakas trucizne wsypal do buzi. Okropieństwo.
Ktos pisze o biegunkach, ja alurat mam wrzodziejące zapalenie jelita grubego i jak narazie mnie nie czyści a u mnie to zazwyczaj normalka.

----------


## marek lef

Klabax wydaje mi się jednym z mocniejszych antybiotyków, stąd pewnie jego działania uboczne, o których dokładnie informuje ulotka i wszelkie informacje dostępne są też w sieci. Grypa nie grypa, bo bez gorączki, za to kaszel rozdzierający płuca i katar.  Kiedy zaczynam się niemal dusić rozrywany kaszlem muszę szybko wstać i starać się to jakoś uspokoić. Po przeczytaniu wielu opinii moje przemyślenia związane z tym klabaxem są takie:
1. Zadowoleni z leku czy innego produktu najczęściej nie zawracają sobie głowy pisaniem opinii, stąd przewaga opinii negatywnych.
2. Idąc do lekarza co by nam nie miał poradzić i przepisać, należy go poinformować o lekach jakie bierzemy (ja np. na nadciśnienie i cukrzycę), a jednocześnie jestem uczulony na penicylinę, którą mi kiedyś przedawkowano. 
3. Antybiotyk bierzemy po jedzeniu np ja po śniadaniu i po kolacji. Nie na pusty żołądek.
3. Konieczne jest branie tzw. osłony - na dwie godziny po zażyciu leku, albo na dwie godziny przed. Ja mam probiotyk Asecurin.
4. Po drugiej tabletce miałem lekki zawrót głowy, ale jestem po czwartej i żadnych sensacji nie ma, ani żołądkowych, ani innych. Lekko gorzki smak w ustach bywał często i po innych lekach. Po zjedzeniu jabłka, kilku mandarynek czy pomarańczy szybko likwidujemy ten drobny dyskomfort.
5. Myślę, ze mi już pomaga, bo ogólnie czuję się lepiej i kaszel nie jest tak intensywny i częsty jak na początku.
6. Kuracji nie można przerywać, miałem taki przypadek w rodzinie, nawrót choroby murowany, nie wiem czy nie intensywniejszy. Po prostu łykamy do końca całą serię. Biorę dawkę 500 mg, łącznie mam na 7 dni rano i wieczór. 
Domowe leczenie, gripex itp, nic nie dało. Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości, bo i mnie czasem cholera trzęsie..

----------


## marek lef

Klabax wydaje mi się jednym z mocniejszych antybiotyków, stąd pewnie jego działania uboczne, o których dokładnie informuje ulotka i wszelkie informacje dostępne są też w sieci. Grypa nie grypa, bo bez gorączki, za to kaszel rozdzierający płuca i katar.  Kiedy zaczynam się niemal dusić rozrywany kaszlem muszę szybko wstać i starać się to jakoś uspokoić. Po przeczytaniu wielu opinii moje przemyślenia związane z tym klabaxem są takie:
1. Zadowoleni z leku czy innego produktu najczęściej nie zawracają sobie głowy pisaniem opinii, stąd przewaga opinii negatywnych.
2. Idąc do lekarza co by nam nie miał poradzić i przepisać, należy go poinformować o lekach jakie bierzemy (ja np. na nadciśnienie i cukrzycę), a jednocześnie jestem uczulony na penicylinę, którą mi kiedyś przedawkowano. 
3. Antybiotyk bierzemy po jedzeniu np ja po śniadaniu i po kolacji. Nie na pusty żołądek.
3. Konieczne jest branie tzw. osłony - na dwie godziny po zażyciu leku, albo na dwie godziny przed. Ja mam probiotyk Asecurin.
4. Po drugiej tabletce miałem lekki zawrót głowy, ale jestem po czwartej i żadnych sensacji nie ma, ani żołądkowych, ani innych. Lekko gorzki smak w ustach bywał często i po innych lekach. Po zjedzeniu jabłka, kilku mandarynek czy pomarańczy szybko likwidujemy ten drobny dyskomfort.
5. Myślę, ze mi już pomaga, bo ogólnie czuję się lepiej i kaszel nie jest tak intensywny i częsty jak na początku.
6. Kuracji nie można przerywać, miałem taki przypadek w rodzinie, nawrót choroby murowany, nie wiem czy nie intensywniejszy. Po prostu łykamy do końca całą serię. Biorę dawkę 500 mg, łącznie mam na 7 dni rano i wieczór. 
Domowe leczenie, gripex itp, nic nie dało. Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości, bo i mnie czasem cholera trzęsie..

----------


## marek lef

Przepraszam nie mogę wyedytować ponownie, proszę o administratora o usunięcie powtórzonego posta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety antybiotyk najgorszy jaki brałam. Dostałam na zapalenie płuc. Lekka bezsenność lekki bił głowy rozdrażnienie maleńka biegunka smak metalu, osłabienie, zatkane uszy, ale to wszystko pikuś. Dziś  koniec 5 doby i dostałam pięknej pokrywki na twarzy!  Tragedia!  Straszny syf. W ulotce napisano że 1/10 osób ma objawy tego typu. Szczerze to chyba 5/5 bo ja nigdy nie narzekalam. Lekarz za dwa dni.

----------


## Lexi

Brałam ten lek przez tydzień, brałam także leki osłonowe, bolał mnie brzuch, był wzdęty, ciągle czułam posmak metalu w buzi. Po ostatniej tabletce po kilku godzinach rozpoczął się kilkunastogodzinny maraton z ciemnozielonymi wymiotami, ewidentne spowodowanymi tym lekiem. Myślałam, że odejdę z tego świata. Nigdy więcej nie wezmę tego gowna!

----------


## Lexi

Oczywiście zrobiłam błąd w tytule!

----------


## ania50

Dla mnie tragedia. Po trzech tabletkach przerwałam leczenie tym antybiotykiem. Posmak w ustach mogłam znieść ale tak silnego kołatania serca już nie . Serce biło tak szybko że nie mogłam nadążyć z liczeniem pulsu a kaszel był jakby większy a nie mniejszy. Ponieważ nie miałam juz gorączki zaczęłam leczyć swój kaszel tabletkami Thiocodin i ibuprom zatoki . Jakoś daje rade.

----------


## Aizuzz

Po 3 dniach nie było już bólu gardła (wcale), wysoka gorączka spadła do 37 stopni, kaszel nadal jest ale nie taki męczący. Niestety 37 stopni utrzymuje się już z 4 dni. Nie mmiałam żadnych skutków ubocznych więc nie mam jakichkolwiek zastrzeżeń. Polecam zakupić jakis probiotyk i nie brać antybiotyku na pusty żołądek w ten czas nie będzie żadnych problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, lekarz zalecił mi ten niezwykle silny i uporczywy w skutkach ubocznych antybiotyk z powodu zapalenia migdałków i początkowego zapalenia oskrzeli. Ponadto, zawalone zatoki i silny, uporczywy suchy kaszel. Jestem aktualnie po 2 tabletkach 500 mg. Za pare godzin będzie czas na 3. Jeżeli chodzi o działania uboczne nie są one tak silne jak u poprzedników. Jednak Jest mi niedobrze, mam mdłości, wrażenie, że zaraz zwymiotuje, silny bol głowy i ten okropny, gorzki posmak w ustach. Z czego się ciesze, to z tego, że nie jestem pobudzona. Na mnie antybiotyk zadziałał tak, że jestem senna, lekkie zawroty głowy, które właśnie „usypiają”. Mogłabym cały czas tylko leżeć i leżeć. Nie mam siły wstać z łóżka, a o innych czynnościach nie wspomnę. Warto podkreślić, że silne leki maja sile działania uboczne, ale Dzieki temu, że są silne szybciej dają ulgę w chorobie- przynajmniej mi. Ja juz na 2 dzień czuje się nieco lepiej, okrutnie obniżony jeszcze wczoraj ton głosu już dzisiaj powoli wraca do normy i siebie przeczyszcza. Bol gardla praktycznie zniknął, ale uczucie ciała obcego nadal pozostało, podobnie jak kaszel. Generalnie da się wytrzymać. To silny antybiotyk, nie cukiereczek. Bajki nie będzie. Wazne żeby doprowadził do zdrowia! Należy przyjmować osłonę i dużo jesc i pic, żeby zmniejszyć na silne działania uboczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak czytam te wszystkie opinie i wypowiedzi to się dziwię. Jestem osobą z bardzo wrażliwym żołądkiem i muszę uważać na to co jem, oraz kilka razu chorowałam na zapalenie jelit. Obecnie leczę się Klabaxem 500mg 2 razy dziennie przez 7 dni, dzisiaj jest 4ty dzień. I NIC MI PO NIM SIĘ NIE DZIEJE. Uwaga: może dlatego że antybiotyk połykam zaraz po zjedzeniu normalnego nie skąpego śniadania, 2 godziny potem biorę Trilac jako osłonkę, a na wieczór połykam antybiotyk przy jedzeniu kolacji. Skutków ubocznych w postaci biegania do toalety i wymiotów brak. Jeden jedyny raz jak zażyłam na pusty żołądek to mnie rozbolał. Wniosek: zażywać łącznie z jedzeniem i będzie dobrze. Nie dziwcie się że macie sensacje żołądkowe jak robicie inaczej. Fakt że jakiś gorzki posmak w ustach, i dzisiejszej nocy trochę się budziłam, ale poza tym lek działa - już widzę znaczną poprawę. Jest w porządku i leczy.

----------


## Patryk9000

> Witam.
> Od 4 dni przyjmuje ten nieszczęsny lek. Mam zaatakowane zatoki. Najpierw przez 2 tygodnie leczył mnie lekarz ogólny - co 3 dni przypisywał inne leki (żaden nie był antybiotykiem), dopiero po 2 tygodniach dał skierowanie do laryngologa. Ten kiedy zobaczył w jakim stanie mam gardło, uszy i nos (zapalenie zatok) przypisał klabax 500 - 2x dzienne. Objawy jak u większości wypowiadających się tu osób - bezsenność, zawroty głowy, klucie serce, okropny posmak w ustach + straszne osłabienie węchu i smaku - nie czuje już praktycznie nic. Do tego mam skoki temperatury - raz 35,8 raz ponad 37... Boli mnie brzuch, mdli mnie i nie mam ochoty na jedzenie. Wczoraj wieczorem stwierdziłam, że już dłużej tego nie wytrzymam i zmniejszyłam dawkę o połowę i dzięki temu przespałam spokojnie noc. Sama nie wiem czy w ogóle lek ten mi w jakiś sposób pomaga, bo osłabiona jestem strasznie. Białka całe czerwone. Zobaczymy co będzie dalej. Ogólnie lek mega silny i wywołujący sporo niepożądanych i niemiłych skutków ubocznych.


Witam forumowiczów. 
Jestem cukrzykiem 18 rok.  Dostałem zapalenią oskrzeli. Lekarz rodzinny przepisał mi klabax. Brać 2x dziennie do posiłku co 12h. Mam identyczne objawy co i wszyscy. Ten lek ma dużo skutków ubocznych.  Zatyka nawet uszy a głowa piecze. Ból jest trudny do zniesienia.  
Bezsenność. Kołatanie serca podczas snu.  Spadki i skoki temperatur. Nigdy nie miałem problemu z ciśnieniem i pulsem serca.  Wyniki krwi i nie tylko mam w normie. Po stosowaniu tego leku ciśnienie skakało gorme do 160 przy czym mój puls górny zawsze był w okolicach 115-130... puls podnosił się do 120 nawet 140 a norma jest między 60-100... 
Stosując ten lek musicie na początku sprawdzać jak reaguje wasz organizm... bo to jest na prawdę mocne cholerstwo pomimo że lekarz zapewnial mnie ze klabax 500 jest lekki bo jest jeszcze klabax 1000... 
Jestem po 6 tabletkach... czuje się jak g... Nie mam siły chodzić... 
Osoby które zachwalaja lek s jest ich chyba 2 procent to pewnie są zwiazani z branżą farmaceutyczna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam forumowiczów. 
> Jestem cukrzykiem 18 rok.  Dostałem zapalenią oskrzeli. Lekarz rodzinny przepisał mi klabax. Brać 2x dziennie do posiłku co 12h. Mam identyczne objawy co i wszyscy. Ten lek ma dużo skutków ubocznych.  Zatyka nawet uszy a głowa piecze. Ból jest trudny do zniesienia.  
> Bezsenność. Kołatanie serca podczas snu.  Spadki i skoki temperatur. Nigdy nie miałem problemu z ciśnieniem i pulsem serca.  Wyniki krwi i nie tylko mam w normie. Po stosowaniu tego leku ciśnienie skakało gorme do 160 przy czym mój puls górny zawsze był w okolicach 115-130... puls podnosił się do 120 nawet 140 a norma jest między 60-100... 
> Stosując ten lek musicie na początku sprawdzać jak reaguje wasz organizm... bo to jest na prawdę mocne cholerstwo pomimo że lekarz zapewnial mnie ze klabax 500 jest lekki bo jest jeszcze klabax 1000... 
> Jestem po 6 tabletkach... czuje się jak g... Nie mam siły chodzić... 
> Osoby które zachwalaja lek s jest ich chyba 2 procent to pewnie są zwiazani z branżą farmaceutyczna.


Wypraszam sobie - nie mam żadnego związku z branżą farmaceutyczną, najwidoczniej mój organizm toleruje ten lek dobrze (mam z kolei uczulenie na penicyliny i pochodne). Napisałam powyżej jak jest w moim przypadku i napisałam prawdę. Nie biorę żadnych innych leków na stałe. Może mieszanka tych leków, zła dieta, picie alkoholu powodują interakcje. Pisze Pan że jest cukrzykiem, zatem bierze leki na cukrzycę. Należy to konsultować z lekarzem. Albo po prostu uczulenie na lek tak jak ja mam uczulenie na penicylinowe antybiotyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ból gardła minął, ale męczy szum w uszach , zawroty głowy , gorzki posmak ,ból żołądka, mdłości , biegunka. Zostały trzy dni , może dam radę....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw po zażyciu 1 tabletki pojawiły się delikatne bóle brzucha nasilające się każdej nocy ale w zwiazku z b.silnym zapaleniem oskrzeli i faktem iż inne antybiotyki nie pomogły wzięłam jeszcze klika tabletek Klabax 2x500 mg oczywiście z probiotykiem. Bóle pojawiały się co noc gorzki posmak w ustach cały czas A do tego po 3 dobie wystapila wysypka. 5 ta doba: przed g. 24  wybudzil mnie ze snu ostry ból po lewej stronie brzucha Do rana nie zmruzylam oka Ból był nie do wytrzymania leki przeciwbólowe ani rozkurczowe nie przyniosły rezultatu Rano pojechałam wykończona do lekarza.ktory podał mi domiesniowo przeciwbolowy zastrzyk. W związku z brakiem reakcji organizmu skierowano mnie do szpitala . DIAGNOZA: ostre zapalenie trzustki.Po dalszej weryfikacji okazało się że przyczyną tego stanu jest podrazniony kamień w  nerce. B.prosze osoby z takim schorzeniem o nielekcewazenie jakichkolwiek dolegliwości i niezwloczna konsultacje z lekarzem. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten lek to szajs ! po jednej tabletce wymiotuje już sześć godzin, jestem roztrzęsiona i tak osłabiona, że słaniam sie na nogach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W tamtym roku po kuracji tym lekiem nie tylko dostałam uczulenia nie tylko miałam biegunki, trzęsly mi się ręce jak u paralityka, miałam gorączkę, schudłam mimo brania leków osłonowych i brania leku w czasie posiłku co zawsze kończyło się biegunka to na sam koniec straciłam przytomność i w szpitalu znalazłam się z rozpoznanym ostrym zapaleniem trzustki. A kobieta obok która przyszła z oddziału OIOM po śpiączce po tym leku i za dni po przywiezieniu Jej na oddział wewnętrzny (bo niby Jej się poprawiło) zmarła - miała 75 lat, ja mam 46 więc organizm silniejszy... Więc bierzcie ten lek i trafiajcie jak ja do szpitala - trzustki już nie mogę wyleczyć... Choć nie palę i nie piję miałam objawy jak po zatruciu alkoholowym a nie po leczeniu lekiem... Gdyby nie wyniki krwi lekarz by nie uwierzył!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę już 4 dzień (dawka 500) i mam dokładnie odwrotność opinii... zasypiam w minutę, do tego dużo śpię w dzień. Jedynie to trochę kuje mnie w brzuchu, ale do przeżycia. Jedyne co mi się nie podoba, to fakt, że po 4 dniach dalej mam typowe objawy zapalenia oskrzeli, zero poprawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

 po pierwszej tabletce 500 - biegunka, wymioty, dusi kaszel jak cholera, obrzydły smak w ustach, w brzuchu jeżdzi 

po 6 tabletkach czyli po 3 dobach - wszystkie noce nie przespane, duszności, kaszel, dusze się całe noce

doba czwarta - 7 tabletka, pierwsza przespana noc, ale dzień wcześniej dołożyłam, meliskę cytryny, czosnek, miód, wietrzone całemieszkanie, na mokro podłogi, i mokre ciuchy na kaloryferach, żeby powietrze uwilgotnić

po trzecim dniu ryczałam że nic mi już nie pomoże, że czuję się coraz gorzej, że co ja mam zrobić bo niedługo powrót do pracy

czwartego dnia ogromny optymizm, fakt mało gadam, oddycham delikatnie przez nos, ale czuję się milion razy lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## untaztood

> witam,
> 
>  po pierwszej tabletce 500 - biegunka, wymioty, dusi kaszel jak cholera, obrzydły smak w ustach, w brzuchu jeżdzi 
> 
> po 6 tabletkach czyli po 3 dobach - wszystkie noce nie przespane, duszności, kaszel, dusze się całe noce
> 
> doba czwarta - 7 tabletka, pierwsza przespana noc, ale dzień wcześniej dołożyłam, meliskę cytryny, czosnek, miód, wietrzone całemieszkanie, na mokro podłogi, i mokre ciuchy na kaloryferach, żeby powietrze uwilgotnić
> 
> po trzecim dniu ryczałam że nic mi już nie pomoże, że czuję się coraz gorzej, że co ja mam zrobić bo niedługo powrót do pracy
> ...


Dla mnie to jest niesamowite, biorę taką samą dawkę i funkcjonuję bardzo dobrze. Zasypiam w kilka minut, zero problemów z żołądkiem, a apetyt mi dopisuje. Czytałem też inne opinie i widzę, że problemy są na porządku dziennym. Nie wiem jednak na czym polega mój "fenomen", że mi absolutnie nic nie jest, a przyjmuję jeszcze jeden lek wydawany na receptę, który też ma same negatywne opinie...
Klabax mam przepisany z powodu zapalenia oskrzeli.

----------


## kermito

generalnie jeśli chodzi o leczenie kaszlu to ja też zawsze miałem z tym problem ostatnio moj synek zachorowal i polecono mi sambucol junior - okazalo sie, ze jest skuteczny ten syrop choc sceptycznie na poczatku do tego podchodzilem ciekawe w sumie moze orientujecie sie czy istnieje wersja tego leku dla doroslych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciałabym wnieść swoje spostrzeżenia na temat leku KLABAX.
Ponieważ otrzymałam zalecenia od lekarza aby brać lek rano i wieczorem, tak właśnie postępowałam. Niestety lek źle oddziaływał na mój organizm poprzez metaliczny posmak w ustach po około 2 godzinach po jego zażyciu rano , a dawka brana wieczorem powodowała ten sam posmak w nocy i po przebudzeniu , powodując podrażnienie gardła i suchość w ustach wraz z metalicznym posmakiem. Nie  mogłam niestety tego niczym zniwelować. Dodam jedynie , że lek próbowałam brać zarówno przed, w trakcie jak i zaraz po posiłku.
kolejny raz nie dam sobie wypisać tego leku.
Chciałam napisać do Podmiotu Odpowiedzialnego-firma Ranbaxy w Warszawie, niestety maile są niedostarczane na adres firmy, a w ulotce jest tak pięknie napisane aby zgłaszać problemy.

----------


## Kasia8

Rzadko udzielam się na forach ale tym razem nie mogę przejść obok tego tematu obojętnie. 
Do rzeczy, lekarz przepisał mi nieszczęsny klabax 500 na zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych No i się zaczęło.
Po pierwszej tabletce na noc było jeszcze znośnie - wzięta na noc, a po drugiej tabletce rano myślałam, że umieram. Niesamowity ból żołądka który trwał cały dzień, serce waliło jak młot, wystąpiła gorączka 39 stopni, której wczesniej nie miałam, niesamowite osłabienie (od 7 rano do 18 nie wstałam z łóżka poza toaletą), pozniej doszły wymioty, oczywiście posmak w ustach okropny i dodatkowa suchość. Wieczornej dawki nie zażyłam. Jest dzień kolejny, a ja dalej czuję się jakby mnie ktoś obuchem uderzył,rano miałam biegunkę,  katar śmierdzi chemicznie, a w brzuchu się przelewa. Nie polecam tego leku !!  To jakiś koszmar, już wolałam jak bolało mnie gardło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dwóch dni zażywam Klabax. Póki co ciężko stwierdzić, czy działa ale jeśli chodzi o efekty uboczne to jest strasznie. Chce mi się wymiotować i przez cały dzień czuje gorzki, bardzo niepezyjemny posmak w ustach. Mam nadzieję, że okaże się skuteczny i moje meczenie sie nie pójdzie na marne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy można wychodzić na słońce zażywając go?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masakra, wzielam 2 tabletki jedna rano, duga wieczorem, strasznie mnie mdlilo po wieczornej dawce, pozniej zaczela swedziec glowa, kark, rece, klatka piersiowa, oczy spuchly mi tak ze nic nie widzialam, zaczelo puchnac gardlo, mialam problemy z przelykaniem i oddychaniem. Pojechalam na pogotowie, dostalam 2 zastrzyki domiesniowo i przeszlo ale dopiero po ponad godzinie. Nie polecam, jest tyle antybotykow ze mozna wybrac inny, chocby ze wzgledu na dzialania niepożądane podane w ulotce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trucizna. Po dwóch tabletkach i odstawieniu objawy uboczne utrzymywały się tydzień. Bylam 2 razy na pogotowiu i kilka dni w szpitalu pod kroplowkami z glukoza i elektrolitami, na lekach przeciwwymiotnych i przeciwbolowych. Przez ten czas nic nie jadłam ani nie piłam. Cały czas wymiotowałam śluzem i czymś zielonym i miałam biegunkę. Nie moglam też spać z powodu bólu przewodu pokarmowego. Ciśnienie i tętno bylo dwa razy wyższe niż normalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie miałem żadnych alergii - skórnych, żywieniowych, lekowych - nic.
Po pierwszej tabletce KLABAX wystąpiła silna skórna reakcja alergiczna. Liczne zaczerwienienia, pęcherze z płynem na całym ciele, swędzenie i pieczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Umierałam na zapalenie oskrzeli. Miałam dreszcze i poty na przemian. Już po pierwszej dawce mi pomógł. Świetny, bardzo szybko działający. Serdecznie polecam.

Co do skutków ubocznych: gorzkawy smak w ustach tak, ale żadnych biegunek ani bóli brzucha nie zaobserwowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Antybiotyk biorę od niedzieli, jest środa. Myślałam ze to angina mnie tak rozłożyła ale po każdej tabletce  czuła się jeszcze gorzej! Gardło nie boli ale za to moje serce wali jak głupie! Jest mi słabo i ciężko się oddycha. Mam wrażenie jak by moje płuca zmniejszyły swoją objętość o co najmniej polowe! Widac ze pomaga na anginę ale co z tego skoro szkodzi w inna stronę. Pójście do toalety to jak wyprawa w Himalaje. A w domu dwójka dzieci do ogarnięcia. Wolę chyba domowe sposoby z płukaniem gardła zamiast takiej męczarni po antybiotyku! Nigdy więcej!

----------


## 123356

Biorę ten lek 4 dzien i brak skutków ubocznych. Mam problemy jelitowe wiec powinnam latać co chwile dolinka a Dzieki tym tabletki. Jest w normie. Gorączka mi spadła i katar a miałam taki ze nie przespałam 3 nocy. Moim Daniem jesteście zbyt pezewrazliwieni na swoim punkcie. Biegunka taka straszna prEz 7 dni !' Serio ?! Ja sie. Z tym zmagam kilkanaście lat i zyje. Jesteście miękkie faje ;/

----------


## Kasia1990

Bezsenność, kołatanie serca, niepokój, lęki, zmęczenie połączone z jednoczesnym pobudzeniem, nerwowość, uczucie rozbicia, silne  bóle głowy , nic tylko udać się do szpitala psychiatrycznego. Do tego wiadomo, nudności, gorzki posmak w ustach, bóle mięśni. Te drugie objawy można od razu wiązać z antybiotykiem. Ale te objawy psychiczne? Naprawdę nie wiedziałam co się ze mną dzieje, rozjaśniło się po przeczytaniu ulotki... pierwszy raz w życiu mam styczność z antybiotykiem który działałby w taki sposób :/ A brałam już tego trochę  :Frown:  Jeśli komuś pomaga to świetnie, ja opisuję co działo się ze mną, nie polecam tego leku :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz wczoraj przepisał mi klabax 500 dwa razy dziennie co 12h po wzięciu jednej tabletki weszłam sobie na forum żeby poczytać o tym antybiotyku. Przyznam szczerze, że zdębiałam czytając o tych efektach ubocznych aż miałam w planach więcej tego nie brać... Aktualnie jestem po 3 tabletce i nic niepokojącego nie zauważyłam, gardło mniej boli a kaszel już nie jest taki męczacy. Moja osłonka to asecurin-biorę 3 razy dziennie i antybiotyk biorę w trakcie jedzenia bo tak kazał lekarz. Mam nadzieję, że te fatalne efekty uboczne mnie nie dopadną a jeśli dopadną to napiszę tu o tym

----------


## Qsavwry

Pytanie raczej retoryczne - Czy któraś z osób piszących na tym forum o Klabax'sie dostala osłonowo do picia probiotyk aby zminimalizować skutki antybiotykowego leczenia?! - raczej retoryczne dlatego że gdyby lekarz zapisał osłonowo dobry i o wysokiej aktywności probiotyk, koncentrat probiotyczny to zapewne duzo lzejsze byłoby "przechodzenie" zażywania tego antybiotyku, zreszta jak i każdego innego. Dlatego polecam jeśli nawet nie był pity probiotyk w trakcie brania antybiotyku aby pic go po antybiotykoterapii. Bo probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na regenerację flory w jelitach oraz jej odbudowę po wyjałowieniu które zafundował antybiotyk. Dodatkowo czym lepsza kondycja naszej flory w jelitach tym lepsza kondycja całego naszego organizmu a tym samym nasze samopoczucie. Wystarczy choc raz dziennie np po śniadaniu wypić np 20 ml koncentratu probiotycznego owoce lasu na szklankę wody - lepiej by było trzy razy dziennie po tak silnym antybiotyku ale roznie to bywa z systematycznością więc choc raz dziennie rano aby w ten sposób pomóc swojemu organizmowi sie zregenerować.

----------


## Niedowiarek

Szok jeśli chodzi o ten antybiotyk... jak mi kiedyś lekarz go przepisze to poprosze o inny o podobnym spektrum dzialania. No na prawdę aby tyle osób tak zle sie po nim czuło. Dodatkowo juz sie nauczylem ze przy każdym antybiotyku pije koncentrat probiotyczny, który sam sobie zalecam bo lekarze (przynajmniej z mojego doświadczenia) nie przepisuja do antybiotyku oslonowo probiotyku. A tak mam pewność że przynajmniej jelita będą dobrze pracowały i nie straci na tym mój układ immunologiczny.

----------


## MatiMatiMati

Wiem ze lekarze raczej ich nie przepisują choc na szczescie tendencja zaczyna sie zmieniać dlatego trzeba samemu po nie sięgnąć i to zwłaszcza przy takim antybiotyku. Nie odkryję tu Ameryki jak napiszę że to właśnie dzięki probiotykom regeneruje sie i jest OK nasza flora w jelitach szczególnie po antybiotykach. Jeszcze teraz jak ktoś brał ten antybiotyk i nie miał osłony, choc minęło trochę czasu od jego zażywania dobrze aby pol np. 2 do 3 razy dziennie koncentrat probiotyczny po posiłku. Bo regeneracja flory jesli nie bylo osłona przy antybiotyku następuje dopiero po okolo roku i to jeśli nie ma ponownie leków i żyje sie bez stresu itp. Wiec warto jeszcze teraz pic taki koncentrat probiotyczny, probiotyk aby odbudować to co wyniszczył antybiotyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Janusz

> Wiem ze lekarze raczej ich nie przepisują choc na szczescie tendencja zaczyna sie zmieniać dlatego trzeba samemu po nie sięgnąć i to zwłaszcza przy takim antybiotyku. Nie odkryję tu Ameryki jak napiszę że to właśnie dzięki probiotykom regeneruje sie i jest OK nasza flora w jelitach szczególnie po antybiotykach. Jeszcze teraz jak ktoś brał ten antybiotyk i nie miał osłony, choć minęło trochę czasu od jego zażywania dobrze aby pol np. 2 do 3 razy dziennie koncentrat probiotyczny po posiłku. Bo regeneracja flory jesli nie bylo osłona przy antybiotyku następuje dopiero po okolo roku i to jeśli nie ma ponownie leków i żyje sie bez stresu itp. Więc warto jeszcze teraz pić taki koncentrat probiotyczny, probiotyk aby odbudować to co wyniszczył antybiotyk


Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości. Sam mam też doświadczenie w tym jak brałem antybiotyk i nie miałem pojęcia ze powinienem coś jeszcze przyjmować osłonowo! Nie powiem trochę to wtedy "rozwaliło" mi jelita. Teraz już jestem mądrzejszy o to doświadczenie i bardzo pilnuje aby moje dzieci piły probiotyki jeśli dostają antybiotyk. Teraz już wiem ze probiotyk wpłynie lepiej na ochronę jelit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyJarek

Ja tam holduje zasadzie - lepiej zapobiegac niz leczyc - wiec : czosnek, imbir, kurkuma, miod stosuje czesto w swojej diecie oraz pije probiotyk albo koncentrat probiotyczny. Po prostu profilaktyka. A i jeszcze jem jedno jablko dziennie tez w mysl przyslowia - jedno jablko dziennie trzyma lekarza daleko ode mnie.  :Smile:  jak na zazie skutkuje  :Smile: .

----------


## Pogodno

Antybiotyk - probiotyk czy/albo koncentrat probiotyczny. Inny opcji brak.
No chyba ze czlowiek sam sobie chce zrobic na zlosc.

----------


## Michallll

Sa inne antybiotyki o takim spektrum dzialania i jesli jest taka mozliwosc to lepiej aby lekarza przepisal inny ale jedno jest pewnezwasze w towarzystwie probiotyku i to na prawde skutecznego czyli Probiotyk Joy Day. Ma duza koncentracji bakterii probiotycznych ktore sa od razu zywe i aktywne dlatego wlasnie takie skuteczne/y.

----------


## Laylala

Dla zainteresowanych - ok. 3 lat temu zaczął mnie męczyć przewlekły kaszel. Po wizycie u lekarza został mi przepisany Klabax. Ostatni raz brałam antybiotyki 10 lat wcześniej i nie zapamiętałam żadnych skutków ubocznych, więc, nieco zaniepokojona, wkrótce zazylam tabletkę. Po godzinie dostałam ataku bardzo silnych drgawek, które trwały około 20 minut, nieprzerwanie. Myślałam, że umieram, kompletnie nie miałam nad sobą kontroli - tylko leżałam, a ręce i nogi latały mi jak chcą. Na szczescie, po ustąpieniu drgawek, nie działo się nic wiecej. Oczywiście lek odstawiłam i od tamtej pory unikam jak mogę. A kaszel mam do dzisiaj... Także - bardzo odradzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi też  nie pomógł a raczej zaszkodził. Brałam  go w marcu przez 7 dni i miałam  skutki uboczne takie jak ucisk w klatce piersiowej .Męczyłam  się  z tym jeszcze 3 tygodnie.Znowu go wzięłam  w listopadzie  i było  to samo z także  zaburzenia rytmu serca,ucisk w klatce i płytki  oddech a także  jakieś  huśtawki emocjonalne.Nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po zażyciu Klabax dostałam Clostridium Difficile, bardzo złośliwa bakterie, z której ciężko się wyleczyć i bywa śmiertelna, nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem osobą uczuloną na azytromycynę więc doktor wypisała mi Kalabax licząc, że na to nie będę uczulona. Niestety już po 1 tabletce miałam uczucie jakby ktoś dosypał mi dragów do napoju - rozbicie, ból mięśni, brak koncentracji zaburzający codziennie funkcjonowanie już nie mówiąc o pracy czy prowadzeniu samochodu. Do tego bardzo niskie ciśnienie i to w dzień - dolne 39!! potem skoki i puls 140 i tak w kółko. Kołatanie serca, brak powietrza. Gorzki posmak to najmniejszy problem. Do tego drętwiejące kończyny. W poniedziałek idę po inny lek do lekarza.

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie porady udzielam na: forummedyczne.edu.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rok temu brałem na zapalenie oskrzeli Ospamox Dis, Amotaks i nic mi nie pomogły.
Następnie lekarz przepisał mi Klabax i po 2-tygodniach zapomniałem o chorobie.
Dziwią mnie te wszystkie wypisane negatywy - myślę, że najlepsza "recepta"
to sprawdzić nicki a wszystko chyba by się wyjaśniło.

----------

